# Alzare il polverone ... e poi nn sapere più se è la cosa giusta ... può succedere???



## maya (23 Dicembre 2012)

*Alzare il polverone ... e poi nn sapere più se è la cosa giusta ... può succedere???*

eccomi si sn sempre io la matta del forum...sn qui adesso per chiedere un ulteriore parere... sono stata io ad alzare tutto il polverone...e voler porre fine al mio matrimonio... ma adesso nn ne sono più sicura...ovvero...secondo voi nonostante i miei dubbi un po di tempo distanti potrebbe farci bene?? potrebbe farci capire quello che vogliamo invece di una separazione definitiva??? 
io nn so più in cuor mio cosa voglio... nn lo so.. vorrei esser libera... ma guard gg dopo giorno quelle due creature e mi si stringe il cuore...xke cm e success venerdi sera lui e uscito io ero a cena dalla cognata coi bimbi e quando siamo tornati la grande mi ha detto ma babbo nn doveva essere già a casa??? e io nn sapervo che dirgli...gli ho soo risposto torna tra un pò.. nn voglio rovinargli la vita nn posso nn lo meritano... nn riesco nemmeno a rovvinarmi la mia ...ma dopo ttutto quello che mi avete detto...è GIUSTO prima pensare a loro e dopo a me... io vorrei essere piu felice...ma se la vita nn me lo permette xke io ho bruciato le tappe xke d'istinto ho fatto tutto..e anche stavolta solo per istinto agirei....e sono sicura che me ne pentirei... e alllora cosa fare?? prendere tempo?? nn prenderselo...e se poi tra qualche mese sono di nuovo in questo stato??? come faccio  giustificarlo???? sn sicura che chi legge mi da già della matta...
:unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy:
nn sn stabile...so che sarei alla ricerca della situazione che mi fa star bene.. 
poi mi preoccupa il fatto che i bimbi per adesso sono tranquilli xke in casa ce una situazione tranquilla ,noi nn si litiga,ho paura di rompere il loro equilibrio... equilibrio che ora c'è e dopo se ci si lascia nn  ci sarà più xke i bimbi sono felici... io li vedo che stanno bene,,. nn potrei perdonarmelo... se li facessi stare male


----------



## Quibbelqurz (23 Dicembre 2012)

è naturale perdere la fiducia in se stessi quando si sta per compiere un errore


----------



## maya (23 Dicembre 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> è naturale perdere la fiducia in se stessi quando si sta per compiere un errore


consigli in merito...


----------



## Tebe (23 Dicembre 2012)

maya ha detto:


> consigli in merito...


ti consiglio quello che faccio sempre io, quando sono in confusione totale e sento dentro che...se la faccio. Sbaglio.




Fermati. Non fare niente. Prendi tempo.
Devi calmarti e fare passare questo periodo. Le tue emozioni e come dici tu, il tuo istinto, in questo momento hanno il sopravvento e non sei lucida.
Ma per prendere qualsiasi decisione bisogna avere un minimo di lucidità e soprattutto avere una visione di insieme. La tua visione di insieme è la tua famiglia. Con i tuoi figli.
Ogni tua azione avrà un effetto anche su di loro, e devi fare tutto ciò che è in tuo potere per far si che sia lieve.

Ora faresti solo casino.
Sei troppo confusa.

Prendi. Tempo.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (23 Dicembre 2012)

maya ha detto:


> consigli in merito...


non fare quel che credi dover fare. con più superficialità, la nuova fiamma ha conquistato il tuo cuore, ma dentro di te sai che sarebbe sbagliato lasciare alle spalle la vita che ami. e quindi, non lasciare quel che ami per quel che ameresti, un sogno troppo bello per essere vero.


----------



## maya (23 Dicembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ti consiglio quello che faccio sempre io, quando sono in confusione totale e sento dentro che...se la faccio. Sbaglio.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


e quello che voglio fa.......... ma penso che lui... mio marito si è rotto il cazzo...nn avrà voglia...


----------



## maya (23 Dicembre 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> non fare quel che credi dover fare. con più superficialità, la nuova fiamma ha conquistato il tuo cuore, ma dentro di te sai che sarebbe sbagliato lasciare alle spalle la vita che ami. e quindi, non lasciare quel che ami per quel che ameresti, un sogno troppo bello per essere vero.


infatti.... la nuova fiamma nn è sincera nn è limpida...nn mi convince e allora dico perchè perdere il tutto ...x il niente????


----------



## contepinceton (23 Dicembre 2012)

maya ha detto:


> eccomi si sn sempre io la matta del forum...sn qui adesso per chiedere un ulteriore parere... sono stata io ad alzare tutto il polverone...e voler porre fine al mio matrimonio... ma adesso nn ne sono più sicura...ovvero...secondo voi nonostante i miei dubbi un po di tempo distanti potrebbe farci bene?? potrebbe farci capire quello che vogliamo invece di una separazione definitiva???
> io nn so più in cuor mio cosa voglio... nn lo so.. vorrei esser libera... ma guard gg dopo giorno quelle due creature e mi si stringe il cuore...xke cm e success venerdi sera lui e uscito io ero a cena dalla cognata coi bimbi e quando siamo tornati la grande mi ha detto ma babbo nn doveva essere già a casa??? e io nn sapervo che dirgli...gli ho soo risposto torna tra un pò.. nn voglio rovinargli la vita nn posso nn lo meritano... nn riesco nemmeno a rovvinarmi la mia ...ma dopo ttutto quello che mi avete detto...è GIUSTO prima pensare a loro e dopo a me... io vorrei essere piu felice...ma se la vita nn me lo permette xke io ho bruciato le tappe xke d'istinto ho fatto tutto..e anche stavolta solo per istinto agirei....e sono sicura che me ne pentirei... e alllora cosa fare?? prendere tempo?? nn prenderselo...e se poi tra qualche mese sono di nuovo in questo stato??? come faccio  giustificarlo???? sn sicura che chi legge mi da già della matta...
> :unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy:
> nn sn stabile...so che sarei alla ricerca della situazione che mi fa star bene..
> poi mi preoccupa il fatto che i bimbi per adesso sono tranquilli xke in casa ce una situazione tranquilla ,noi nn si litiga,ho paura di rompere il loro equilibrio... equilibrio che ora c'è e dopo se ci si lascia nn  ci sarà più xke i bimbi sono felici... io li vedo che stanno bene,,. nn potrei perdonarmelo... se li facessi stare male


Ma si provatela no sta pausa di riflessione.
Sei mesi uno da na parte e l'altro da n'altra.
Alla fine dei sei mesi si tirano le somme no?


----------



## maya (23 Dicembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma si provatela no sta pausa di riflessione.
> Sei mesi uno da na parte e l'altro da n'altra.
> Alla fine dei sei mesi si tirano le somme no?


dici???? penso che ci potrebbe fare bene...


----------



## contepinceton (23 Dicembre 2012)

maya ha detto:


> dici???? penso che ci potrebbe fare bene...


A me e mia moglie ha fatto bene...
Guarda una mia amica mi diede una casetta...e...insomma piffete e paffete no?

Insomma impossibile vedere una situazione dall'esterno finchè se ne è troppo coinvolti no?


----------



## maya (23 Dicembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> A me e mia moglie ha fatto bene...
> Guarda una mia amica mi diede una casetta...e...insomma piffete e paffete no?
> 
> Insomma impossibile vedere una situazione dall'esterno finchè se ne è troppo coinvolti no?


e vloi in quei mesi di distanza che avete fatto??? 
nel senso avete cercato di rifarvi una vita o no? 
o l'unica via era quella di capire cosa volevate x voi???


----------



## Tebe (23 Dicembre 2012)

maya ha detto:


> e quello che voglio fa.......... ma penso che lui... mio marito si è rotto il cazzo...*nn avrà voglia...[*/QUOTE]
> 
> O magari è il contrario di quello che pensi.
> Magari prende lui una decisione e a quel punto tu puoi valutarla o meno e agire di conseguenza


----------



## maya (23 Dicembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> maya ha detto:
> 
> 
> > e quello che voglio fa.......... ma penso che lui... mio marito si è rotto il cazzo...*nn avrà voglia...[*/QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## Tebe (23 Dicembre 2012)

maya ha detto:


> Tebe ha detto:
> 
> 
> > ieri mi ha detto che nn m sopporta più... (cmq ti ho mandato un mess privato) e io gli hho chiesto e allora xke sei stto cn me? lui ha risposto che nn mi sopporta più in quest'ultimo periodo...
> ...


----------



## maya (23 Dicembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> maya ha detto:
> 
> 
> > immagino. Hai in testa l'altro quindi i tuoi comportamenti saranno i soliti.
> ...


----------



## Eretteo (23 Dicembre 2012)

maya ha detto:


> eccomi si sn sempre io la matta del forum...sn qui adesso per chiedere un ulteriore parere... sono stata io ad alzare tutto il polverone...e voler porre fine al mio matrimonio... ma adesso nn ne sono più sicura...ovvero...secondo voi nonostante i miei dubbi un po di tempo distanti potrebbe farci bene?? potrebbe farci capire quello che vogliamo invece di una separazione definitiva???
> io nn so più in cuor mio cosa voglio... nn lo so.. vorrei esser libera... ma guard gg dopo giorno quelle due creature e mi si stringe il cuore...xke cm e success venerdi sera lui e uscito io ero a cena dalla cognata coi bimbi e quando siamo tornati la grande mi ha detto ma babbo nn doveva essere già a casa??? e io nn sapervo che dirgli...gli ho soo risposto torna tra un pò.. nn voglio rovinargli la vita nn posso nn lo meritano... nn riesco nemmeno a rovvinarmi la mia ...ma dopo ttutto quello che mi avete detto...è GIUSTO prima pensare a loro e dopo a me... io vorrei essere piu felice...ma se la vita nn me lo permette xke io ho bruciato le tappe xke d'istinto ho fatto tutto..e anche stavolta solo per istinto agirei....e sono sicura che me ne pentirei... e alllora cosa fare?? prendere tempo?? nn prenderselo...e se poi tra qualche mese sono di nuovo in questo stato??? come faccio  giustificarlo???? sn sicura che chi legge mi da già della matta...
> :unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy:
> nn sn stabile...so che sarei alla ricerca della situazione che mi fa star bene..
> poi mi preoccupa il fatto che i bimbi per adesso sono tranquilli xke in casa ce una situazione tranquilla ,noi nn si litiga,ho paura di rompere il loro equilibrio... equilibrio che ora c'è e dopo se ci si lascia nn  ci sarà più xke i bimbi sono felici... io li vedo che stanno bene,,. nn potrei perdonarmelo... se li facessi stare male


A parti invertite tu cosa faresti,se ti trovassi nei panni di tuo marito?


----------



## maya (23 Dicembre 2012)

Eretteo ha detto:


> A parti invertite tu cosa faresti,se ti trovassi nei panni di tuo marito?


io per il carattere che ho... avrei lottato fino alla fine...forse lu l'ha fatto e io nn me ne rendo conto


----------



## devastata (23 Dicembre 2012)

Maya, per ora cerca di creare una bella atmosfera Natalizia in casa, goditi i tuoi bambini e cerca di essere cordiale con tuo marito, chiedigli scusa di tutto, indipendentemente da quello che poi deciderai e deciderete, dopo le feste ascolta come ti senti, come si sentirà tuo marito e se lo senti, prova e chiedere a tuo marito se può e se se la sente di allontarsi per permetterti di capire cosa vuoi veramente.

Intanto auguri di Buona Natale a tutti voi, insieme. Non ci si divide in questi giorni, non si può fare, ne per voi ne per i bambini. Fai qualche foto, potrebbe, purtroppo, essere il vostro ultimo Natale insieme.

Poi guardale ogni tanto, e pensaci mille volte prima di separarti, per i bambini, se il clima in famiglia è accettabile, è sempre meglio la famiglia unita, anche se scricchiola.

Più o meno scricchiolano quasi tutte, ma insieme si vince più facilmente.


----------



## devastata (23 Dicembre 2012)

maya ha detto:


> infatti.... la nuova fiamma nn è sincera nn è limpida...nn mi convince e allora dico perchè perdere il tutto ...x il niente????



Come il 90% degli uomini, inoltre ricordati che paga uno e prende tre, ma non è conveniente. Sono rarissimi gli uomini disposti ad accollarsi un peso simile. Oltre alle difficoltà dei bambini di abituarsi al nuovo.


----------



## Eretteo (23 Dicembre 2012)

maya ha detto:


> io per il carattere che ho... avrei lottato fino alla fine...forse lu l'ha fatto e io nn me ne rendo conto


Te lo chiedo perche' *PRIMA* dici che tu vuoi essere felice,*POI* che non vuoi rendere infelici i pargoli,*INFINE* che tuo marito non ti regge piu'.
Sfido io,intanto le corna -se ho ben capito- le ha lui,e poi al primo posto ci dovrebbero essere i pargoli.
Ai quali farei passare serenamente le feste,per parlare con tuo marito e riflettere il tempo non manchera' di sicuro.


----------



## maya (23 Dicembre 2012)

devastata ha detto:


> Maya, per ora cerca di creare una bella atmosfera Natalizia in casa, goditi i tuoi bambini e cerca di essere cordiale con tuo marito, chiedigli scusa di tutto, indipendentemente da quello che poi deciderai e deciderete, dopo le feste ascolta come ti senti, come si sentirà tuo marito e se lo senti, prova e chiedere a tuo marito se può e se se la sente di allontarsi per permetterti di capire cosa vuoi veramente.
> 
> Intanto auguri di Buona Natale a tutti voi, insieme. Non ci si divide in questi giorni, non si può fare, ne per voi ne per i bambini. Fai qualche foto, potrebbe, purtroppo, essere il vostro ultimo Natale insieme.
> 
> ...


si si e quello che volevo fare passare le feste tranquilla ma so già che dopo le feste lu andrà via e che ne sarà di loro???


----------



## devastata (23 Dicembre 2012)

maya ha detto:


> si si e quello che volevo fare passare le feste tranquilla ma so già che dopo le feste lu andrà via e che ne sarà di loro???



Perchè sei sicura che tuo marito se ne andrà?  Glielo hai chiesto tu?  O non ne può più dei tuoi tradimenti?

I bambini sono piccoli, in ogni caso li affiderebbero a te al 99%, quindi 'loro' staranno più con te, tu cerca di far sentire tuo marito sempre ben accettato a casa 'vostra'.

Parla con lui, prova a chiedergli di aspettare qualche mese prima di andarsene, nel frattempo lascia perdere le distrazioni maschili, pensa solo alla tua di famiglia.

Avrai tutto il tempo di stancarti degli uomini, mentre ti pentiresti di aver perso gli anni migliori dei tuoi figli.


----------



## maya (23 Dicembre 2012)

devastata ha detto:


> Perchè sei sicura che tuo marito se ne andrà?  Glielo hai chiesto tu?  O non ne può più dei tuoi tradimenti?
> 
> I bambini sono piccoli, in ogni caso li affiderebbero a te al 99%, quindi 'loro' staranno più con te, tu cerca di far sentire tuo marito sempre ben accettato a casa 'vostra'.
> 
> ...


avevamo deciso che dopo le feste lui andav via per un pò ma io ho paura che quest stacco anche se verrà a trovarli sempre possa fargli male ai bimbi.....................
aspettare ancora nn so se sia giusto...lui nn e piu quello di prima ha scoperto del 44 enne :-(


----------



## devastata (23 Dicembre 2012)

Nessun tradito, dopo la scoperta, resta uguale a prima, sta a te capire se il tuo, tradire, è stato sensato o uno sbaglio, se vuoi che lui resti devi cambiare tu, profondamente, dimostrargli che vuoi lui, altrimenti lascialo andare e gestite al meglio i bambini, mettiti però in testa che ci vuole un miracolo perchè un uomo, con le caratteristiche che tu vuoi, accetti anche due bambini piccoli.  

Sei sicura di riuscire a gestire i tuoi figli da sola?

Sei sicura di poter gestire l'edicola da sola?

La casa?

Fai ancora in tempo a riconquistare tuo marito, devi metterci impegno e amore, vero.


----------



## maya (23 Dicembre 2012)

devastata ha detto:


> Nessun tradito, dopo la scoperta, resta uguale a prima, sta a te capire se il tuo, tradire, è stato sensato o uno sbaglio, se vuoi che lui resti devi cambiare tu, profondamente, dimostrargli che vuoi lui, altrimenti lascialo andare e gestite al meglio i bambini, mettiti però in testa che ci vuole un miracolo perchè un uomo, con le caratteristiche che tu vuoi, accetti anche due bambini piccoli.
> 
> Sei sicura di riuscire a gestire i tuoi figli da sola?
> 
> ...



no riconquistarlo no...e stufo nn è la prima volta
sicuramente nn so se ce la farò
ma so che siamo diversi quello che mi lega a lui è la stabilità dei figli ...nn cambio per lui...ma resto cn lui per loro
chiaro il concetto??
ma si può durare solo per  bimbi?
sicuro che io nn cercherò l'amore di nuovo??'
so come sono ....... nn sono fedele :-( e che nn rifarò il casino gà fatto 10 gg fa..qundo decisi di lasciarlo? credendo che senza di lui sarei stata bene sia io che i bimbi..
ma dopo tanto aver dialogato qui m rendo conto che loro forse bene con una separazione nn staranno...e allora cosa fareeeeeee???
dio santoooo che bordello...oltre qui nn so piu cn chi parlare nessuno mi sa dare un consiglio 
nemmeno i miei,loro sn solo distrutti dal dolore
e i suoceri fanno finta di nulla
chi mi può aiutare???


----------



## devastata (23 Dicembre 2012)

maya ha detto:


> no riconquistarlo no...e stufo nn è la prima volta
> sicuramente nn so se ce la farò
> ma so che siamo diversi quello che mi lega a lui è la stabilità dei figli ...nn cambio per lui...ma resto cn lui per loro
> chiaro il concetto??
> ...


Io posso solo dirti, sia per esperienze personali che di amici e conoscenti, che a separarsi si indovina una volta su mille, quando ci sono figli.

Che il peso dei figli ricade principalmente sulla donna, salvo accordi diversi tra voi.

Che se non avrei l'aiuto dei tuoi genitori sarà durissima.

Che sei tu che devi cambiare, radicalmente, per rimettere in sesto i cocci del tuo matrimonio, tentare comunque vale sempre la pena.

Prima devi essere decisa a restare con tuo marito, parla con lui, scusati con lui, devi sentirlo davvero, rispetto a molti uomini il tuo ha fatto molto per la famiglia, non è da sottovalutare. 

Se dopo le feste andrà via, dove andrà?

Resterà vicino a voi?

Come farete per i bambini?

Di questo dovete parlare.

Mio marito è rientrato come sempre al sabato alle 5 questa mattina, si è alzato alle dieci, ha preparato il pranzo per tutta la famiglia, e ora dorme sul divano davanti alla tv. Eppure chi lo conosce 'fuori' lo trova brillante spiritoso pieno di voglia di vivere. Mi chiedo come se lo immaginava la sua 'piccolina' in casa. Non è diventato cosi, è sempre stato cosi, in casa. Parliamo di uno che sul palco si trasforma, a casa è pantofolaio, dovessi chiedergli di uscire si sentirebbe male, non mi direbbe di no, vista la situazione, ma soffrirebbe. Ho delegato le figlie a tutti gli acquisti natalizi, per quieto vivere. Vedi quanti compromessi?


----------



## maya (23 Dicembre 2012)

devastata ha detto:


> Io posso solo dirti, sia per esperienze personali che di amici e conoscenti, che a separarsi si indovina una volta su mille, quando ci sono figli.
> 
> Che il peso dei figli ricade principalmente sulla donna, salvo accordi diversi tra voi.
> 
> ...


si resta da sua mamma ... i bimbi staranno con me ma lui la sera verrà a cena da noi tranne quando avrà i suoi allenamenti cosi mi ha detto... i suoi mi aiutano,...
cercheremo di nn fargli pesare nulla.... ma sarà dura
cambiare io?? forse nn vedendolo più capirò cosa fare... me lo chiedo spesso...
o mi abituerò alla sua assenza... nn lo so
ma ripeto l'equilibrio loro è piu importante molto di più di me di lui e di noi...
vorrei solo avere la certezza che nn gli accadrà mai nulla
ma nn la posso avere lo so... :-( e questo che mi fa impazzì


----------



## devastata (23 Dicembre 2012)

maya ha detto:


> si resta da sua mamma ... i bimbi staranno con me ma lui la sera verrà a cena da noi tranne quando avrà i suoi allenamenti cosi mi ha detto... i suoi mi aiutano,...
> cercheremo di nn fargli pesare nulla.... ma sarà dura
> cambiare io?? forse nn vedendolo più capirò cosa fare... me lo chiedo spesso...
> o mi abituerò alla sua assenza... nn lo so
> ...



Se i suoceri vi aiuteranno sarà già una cosa positiva, sperando restino equidistanti con i tuoi bambini, il fatto che lui verrà a cena da voi cinque sera la settimana anche, ma non potrà durare a lungo.


----------



## maya (23 Dicembre 2012)

devastata ha detto:


> Se i suoceri vi aiuteranno sarà già una cosa positiva, sperando restino equidistanti con i tuoi bambini, il fatto che lui verrà a cena da voi cinque sera la settimana anche, ma non potrà durare a lungo.


lo so ma potrebbe essere importante x capire se ci manchiamo...se quando chiudiamo la porta dietro di noi,...sappiamo che lui x me e io per lui si resta li...e se cosi si capisse qualcosa'?'


----------



## battiato63 (23 Dicembre 2012)

maya ha detto:


> eccomi si sn sempre io la matta del forum...sn qui adesso per chiedere un ulteriore parere... sono stata io ad alzare tutto il polverone...e voler porre fine al mio matrimonio... ma adesso nn ne sono più sicura...ovvero...secondo voi nonostante i miei dubbi un po di tempo distanti potrebbe farci bene?? potrebbe farci capire quello che vogliamo invece di una separazione definitiva???
> io nn so più in cuor mio cosa voglio... nn lo so.. vorrei esser libera... ma guard gg dopo giorno quelle due creature e mi si stringe il cuore...xke cm e success venerdi sera lui e uscito io ero a cena dalla cognata coi bimbi e quando siamo tornati la grande mi ha detto ma babbo nn doveva essere già a casa??? e io nn sapervo che dirgli...gli ho soo risposto torna tra un pò.. nn voglio rovinargli la vita nn posso nn lo meritano... nn riesco nemmeno a rovvinarmi la mia ...ma dopo ttutto quello che mi avete detto...è GIUSTO prima pensare a loro e dopo a me... io vorrei essere piu felice...ma se la vita nn me lo permette xke io ho bruciato le tappe xke d'istinto ho fatto tutto..e anche stavolta solo per istinto agirei....e sono sicura che me ne pentirei... e alllora cosa fare?? prendere tempo?? nn prenderselo...e se poi tra qualche mese sono di nuovo in questo stato??? come faccio  giustificarlo???? sn sicura che chi legge mi da già della matta...
> :unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy:
> nn sn stabile...so che sarei alla ricerca della situazione che mi fa star bene..
> poi mi preoccupa il fatto che i bimbi per adesso sono tranquilli xke in casa ce una situazione tranquilla ,noi nn si litiga,ho paura di rompere il loro equilibrio... equilibrio che ora c'è e dopo se ci si lascia nn  ci sarà più xke i bimbi sono felici... io li vedo che stanno bene,,. nn potrei perdonarmelo... se li facessi stare male


e il quarantenne ce lo teniamo o lo "liquidiamo?"  

dubbio amletico.....:mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (23 Dicembre 2012)

maya ha detto:


> e vloi in quei mesi di distanza che avete fatto???
> nel senso avete cercato di rifarvi una vita o no?
> o l'unica via era quella di capire cosa volevate x voi???


Ma quale rifarsi...ma cosa vuoi rifare...
Ognuno ha continuato la propria vita no?

E abbiamo capito quello che volevamo no?

Stare in pace e andare d'accordo.

Ma fidati, ognuno dei due ha sbattuto benino il muso su quante cose l'altro faceva in silenzio per lui, e che venivano date per scontate.


----------



## contepinceton (23 Dicembre 2012)

Maya io lo capisco se lui dice che non ti sopporta più: lo capisco.

Se ti lamenti di tutto come fai qui, lo capisco...
E ocio...

Che rischi che esploda e ti dica...bon le tue lamentele portele al tuo amico...
Io..scusami...non ho più palle per ascoltarti eh?

Ohi...quando le mogli iniziano con le lamentele...casso...è na quaresima eh?
Le tue palle vengono crocefisse eh?


----------



## Daniele (24 Dicembre 2012)

Bi-cornuto e mazziato...direi che tuo marito non ti sopporti più per un buon motivo. Se tu non sai essere fedele, perchè cazzo ti sei sposata ed hai fatto due figli? Vuoi sapere cosa fare? Stai un poco sola, ma sola sola e lascia stare pompinaro di 44 anni che vuole solo infilare la salsiccia (nessuno compra il 3 per 1 in questo caso, solo pochissimi), cerca di capire bene in cosa devi cambiare, perchè posso dirti che tuo marito ti è venuto incontro eccome, perchè subire un tradimento e cercare di andare avanti con una donna così livida come te...ammazza che coraggio.

Devi capire che tu sei stata carnefice di quello che è successo, purtroppo per te, agendo da sconsiderata al primo tradimento.


----------



## maya (24 Dicembre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> e il quarantenne ce lo teniamo o lo "liquidiamo?"
> 
> dubbio amletico.....:mrgreen:


eh si ci hai azzeccato... ma sai il 44 enne nn e nulla nn sarà nulla e solo un legno cosi bagnato...che presto si spezzerà....


----------



## maya (24 Dicembre 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Bi-cornuto e mazziato...direi che tuo marito non ti sopporti più per un buon motivo. Se tu non sai essere fedele, perchè cazzo ti sei sposata ed hai fatto due figli? Vuoi sapere cosa fare? Stai un poco sola, ma sola sola e lascia stare pompinaro di 44 anni che vuole solo infilare la salsiccia (nessuno compra il 3 per 1 in questo caso, solo pochissimi), cerca di capire bene in cosa devi cambiare, perchè posso dirti che tuo marito ti è venuto incontro eccome, perchè subire un tradimento e cercare di andare avanti con una donna così livida come te...ammazza che coraggio.
> 
> Devi capire che tu sei stata carnefice di quello che è successo, purtroppo per te, agendo da sconsiderata al primo tradimento.


ma dopo che l'ho tradito xke lui nn e cambiato??' te che hai fatto sei cambiato??? con la tua lei...
mi chiedo si sarà mai chiesto xke l'ho fatto... xkeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee????????????????????????????????????????????????
o giuduchi e basta...... io nn sono stata brava lo so...
ed e per questo che volevo porre fine al matrimonio xke nn so vivere come molti con i sensi di colpa???  nn si può cnvivere cn i rimorsi... no 
io sento che se noi facessimo meglio le nostre azioni nei confronti dell'altro molte cose nn succederebbero 
o pensi che sia tutto dovuto nella vita....... no bisogna conquistarselo...
e io dovrei conquistarsi la sua stima ma lui la mia fedeltà-... o solo xke lui ha sempre fatto tutto secondo la tua visione è giustificato lo vedi perfetto ma nn lo conosci giudichi solo me te... ma quando io gli chiedevo di stare con me e la figlia di un mese perche nn cera? xke?? cosa gli costava ... ma  la sua risposta era che nn poteva rinunciare aveva un impegno con la  squadra... 
tu che ti reputi un santo...con chi l'avresti l'impegno con tua moglie a la tua bambina o con una fottutissima squdra di merda????????????????????????????????
cazzoooooo ho cambiato città mollato la mia vita  venuta qui diventata mamma presto l'unica persona vicina poteva e doveva essere lui...xkeeee ??''' forse nn l'ho saputo tenere io vicino...ma nn posso credere di avere tutte ste colpe

TE PARLI DA UOMO TRADITO........
forse nn puoi capire........ mi attacchi e basta


----------



## maya (24 Dicembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma quale rifarsi...ma cosa vuoi rifare...
> Ognuno ha continuato la propria vita no?
> 
> E abbiamo capito quello che volevamo no?
> ...


xcio potremmon capire entrambi quello che vogliamo... stando lontani... :-( booo nn so più che fareeeeeeeeee


----------



## Daniele (24 Dicembre 2012)

Io non ho perdonato, io sono quasi morto per i due tradimenti subiti per motivi opposti, e siccome io son sempre io, ho capito che sono i traditori a giustificarsi. Tuo marito non ha da cambiare, non deve conquistare la tua fedeltà come hai scritto, sei tu esplora tu a dover riconquistare la sua fiducia e poi lui vedere che fare, ma tu devi capire che tradire non è una opzione da percorrere se non vuoi farti tanto male.
Come sono cambiatio?chiedilo qua dentro.


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Dicembre 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> siccome io son sempre io, ho capito che sono i traditori a giustificarsi.


Geniale.


----------



## Niko74 (24 Dicembre 2012)

maya ha detto:


> *ma dopo che l'ho tradito xke lui nn e cambiato??*' te che hai fatto sei cambiato??? con la tua lei...
> mi chiedo si sarà mai chiesto xke l'ho fatto... xkeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee????????????????????????????????????????????????
> o giuduchi e basta...... io nn sono stata brava lo so...
> ed e per questo che volevo porre fine al matrimonio xke nn so vivere come molti con i sensi di colpa???  nn si può cnvivere cn i rimorsi... no
> ...


Fidati che lui è cambiato dopo il tuo primo tradimento (e forse anche di più dopo il secondo).

Però la storia che lui dovrebbe "riconquistarsi la tua fedeltà" davvero non si può leggere...cioè...tu lo fai cornuto più volte e anziché essere tu a riconquistare la sua fiducia deve essere lui a riconquistare la tua fedeltà....bah... 

Come a molti traditori non ti va mai bene nulla:

- sei sposata e non ti va bene
- tradisci tuo marito...ma non sei contenta manco del 44enne
- fai scoppiare il casino dicendo che ti vuoi separare...ma dopo pochi giorni ci stai già ripensando...

Fidati che se anche tuo marito "riconquistasse la tua fedeltà" non ti andrebbe bene uguale e saresti nuovamente qui a lagnarti entro breve.


----------



## Daniele (25 Dicembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Geniale.


Guarda che se una ti dice che ti ha tradito perché sei in un modo e la successiva dice l 'esatto contrario, vuol dire solo che se la raccontano.poi che le due abbiano detto delle cose opposte, mi ha creato quel disagio enorme da cui psicologi, psichiatri e macumbe. Il meglio?  Che un traditore ammetta di averlo fatto perché profondamente stronzi ed egoista. Tu potrai essere sarcastico con quello che dico, ma se colpisci anche quel poco che ho imparato da due brutte situazioni... allora sei proprio uno che solo si diverte a fare il simili figo della situazione, se è cosi, e spero di sbagliarmi.ti compatisco


----------



## Zod (25 Dicembre 2012)

maya ha detto:


> eccomi si sn sempre io la matta del forum...sn qui adesso per chiedere un ulteriore parere... sono stata io ad alzare tutto il polverone...e voler porre fine al mio matrimonio... ma adesso nn ne sono più sicura...ovvero...secondo voi nonostante i miei dubbi un po di tempo distanti potrebbe farci bene?? potrebbe farci capire quello che vogliamo invece di una separazione definitiva???
> io nn so più in cuor mio cosa voglio... nn lo so.. vorrei esser libera... ma guard gg dopo giorno quelle due creature e mi si stringe il cuore...xke cm e success venerdi sera lui e uscito io ero a cena dalla cognata coi bimbi e quando siamo tornati la grande mi ha detto ma babbo nn doveva essere già a casa??? e io nn sapervo che dirgli...gli ho soo risposto torna tra un pò.. nn voglio rovinargli la vita nn posso nn lo meritano... nn riesco nemmeno a rovvinarmi la mia ...ma dopo ttutto quello che mi avete detto...è GIUSTO prima pensare a loro e dopo a me... io vorrei essere piu felice...ma se la vita nn me lo permette xke io ho bruciato le tappe xke d'istinto ho fatto tutto..e anche stavolta solo per istinto agirei....e sono sicura che me ne pentirei... e alllora cosa fare?? prendere tempo?? nn prenderselo...e se poi tra qualche mese sono di nuovo in questo stato??? come faccio  giustificarlo???? sn sicura che chi legge mi da già della matta...
> :unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy:
> nn sn stabile...so che sarei alla ricerca della situazione che mi fa star bene..
> poi mi preoccupa il fatto che i bimbi per adesso sono tranquilli xke in casa ce una situazione tranquilla ,noi nn si litiga,ho paura di rompere il loro equilibrio... equilibrio che ora c'è e dopo se ci si lascia nn  ci sarà più xke i bimbi sono felici... io li vedo che stanno bene,,. nn potrei perdonarmelo... se li facessi stare male


Io penso che tu non abbia il potere di decidere per 4 persone. Sei stufa della famiglia? Vattene e basta, perché coinvolgere altri che alla famiglia ancora ci credono? Pensi di essere insostituibile? Meglio una madre finta ma vera, che una madre vera ma finta. Ti poni troppi problemi come spettasse a te decidere, ma tu giá hai deciso a suo tempo, e tuo marito cerca solo il male minore, in attesa di ripianificare il suo futuro e quello dei figli, con la tua presenza ridotta al minimo indispensabile. 

S*B


----------



## Daniele (25 Dicembre 2012)

Zod ha detto:


> Io penso che tu non abbia il potere di decidere per 4 persone. Sei stufa della famiglia? Vattene e basta, perché coinvolgere altri che alla famiglia ancora ci credono? Pensi di essere insostituibile? Meglio una madre finta ma vera, che una madre vera ma finta. Ti poni troppi problemi come spettasse a te decidere, ma tu giá hai deciso a suo tempo, e tuo marito cerca solo il male minore, in attesa di ripianificare il suo futuro e quello dei figli, con la tua presenza ridotta al minimo indispensabile.
> 
> S*B


Forse è estremo, ma ha senso. Se non sai cosa fare, scavati dai Marini. Forse tuo marito smetterà gli allenamenti per tenere dietro ai figli e tu potrai fare "mutanda pazza " con tutti i 44 enni della cittá.


----------



## contepinceton (25 Dicembre 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Guarda che se una ti dice che ti ha tradito perché sei in un modo e la successiva dice l 'esatto contrario, vuol dire solo che se la raccontano.poi che le due abbiano detto delle cose opposte, mi ha creato quel disagio enorme da cui psicologi, psichiatri e macumbe. Il meglio?  Che un traditore ammetta di averlo fatto perché profondamente stronzi ed egoista. Tu potrai essere sarcastico con quello che dico, ma se colpisci anche quel poco che ho imparato da due brutte situazioni... allora sei proprio uno che solo si diverte a fare il simili figo della situazione, se è cosi, e spero di sbagliarmi.ti compatisco


Sbagliato.
Non esiste nessuna donna che la pensi identica ad un'altra.
Ovvio tutte si ritrovano nel minimo comun denominatore no?
Da cui la litania contiana...
E sei intortatore
E le lusinghi
E le fai sognare
E sei subdolo
Ecc...ecc....

E tutte...ma proprio tutte...si sono fracassate la testa su un vacuo obiettivo...
Far cambiare la testa al conte...
Il quale ha un cervello di gomma...
Lo tirano, lo tirano, lo tirano e lo sagomano, come mollano la presa...lui torna tutto uguale no?

Daniele una non ti dice ti ho tradito...
Una ti dice eh vabbè so finia in leto con un altro...
Ma se tu sei così sciocco, da ascoltare le sue giustificazioni sei un uomo morto.

Se invece fai come Ulisse e ti metti i tappi di cera, non finisci nei guai...

Prova immaginare...lei che ti dice...tutta nervosa e mordendosi le labbra...so finia in leto con un'altro...

E tu esplodi in una grassa risata e le dici...tutti qua tutti i tuoi problemi?

La spiazzi eh?

Me se una mi dicesse snifotando...ti sono stata sempre fedele...

Le rispondo ridendo...

Ma...carina...ti ho mai chiesto questo io?

Io ti ho chiesto solo di darmela nei secula seculorum no?

Dalla a me...e poi fai il casso che vuoi....no?

Ecco quando mi incazzo...
Se non la dai a me...ma la dai ad un altro no?

Questo si che è tradimento pardio...

Perchè la te imbroglia no?


----------



## Zod (25 Dicembre 2012)

devastata ha detto:


> Perchè sei sicura che tuo marito se ne andrà?  Glielo hai chiesto tu?  O non ne può più dei tuoi tradimenti?
> 
> I bambini sono piccoli, in ogni caso li affiderebbero a te al 99%, quindi 'loro' staranno più con te, tu cerca di far sentire tuo marito sempre ben accettato a casa 'vostra'.
> 
> ...


Per quale motivo una famiglia dovrebbe essere ostaggio degli ormoni di una donna? Lei ha fatto scelte da single e lei ora deve andarsene a fare la single. Si trova una casa, un lavoro se già non lo ha, ci convive con chi vuole, e ogni tanto và a trovare i figli, 2 fine settimana sono garantiti per legge. E' così che deve funzionare, anche a parti invertite. Suo marito, che non mi risulta abbia mancanze gravi, si becca le corna, perde la famiglia, vede i figli per pochi giorni al mese, deve tornare da mamma, come un fallito, per causa di lei? Se mangi al ristorante il conto lo paghi tu che hai mangiato, non chiami uno a pagare per te, solo perchè la legge te lo consente. I figli possono crescere benissimo anche con il padre, i presupposti su cui si basa la legge che li vuole con la madre sono sessisti.

S*B


----------



## Duchessa (25 Dicembre 2012)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Fidati che lui è cambiato dopo il tuo primo tradimento (e forse anche di più dopo il secondo).
> 
> Però la storia che lui dovrebbe "riconquistarsi la tua fedeltà" davvero non si può leggere...cioè...tu lo fai cornuto più volte e anziché essere tu a riconquistare la sua fiducia deve essere lui a riconquistare la tua fedeltà....bah...
> 
> ...


Vero. E aggiungerei, anche un altro uomo, che sia il 44enne o un 24enne, a un certo punto non andrebbe bene.
Perchè c'è un'insoddisfazione di fondo, un'inquietudine, un vuoto difficilmente colmabile. 
Forse a qualcuno è sfuggito che, fra il resto, Maya è una adottata..

Lei parla spesso di rifarsi una vita "con qualcuno", pensando alla coppia stabile come fonte di felicità.. Mentre in questa fase della sua via non può essere così.


----------



## lunaiena (27 Dicembre 2012)

Duchessa ha detto:


> Vero. E aggiungerei, anche un altro uomo, che sia il 44enne o un 24enne, a un certo punto non andrebbe bene.
> Perchè c'è un'insoddisfazione di fondo, un'inquietudine, un vuoto difficilmente colmabile.
> Forse a qualcuno è sfuggito che, fra il resto, Maya è una adottata..
> 
> Lei parla spesso di rifarsi una vita "con qualcuno", pensando alla coppia stabile come fonte di felicità.. Mentre in questa fase della sua via non può essere così.


Aspetta ...a me non è sfuggito ...ma  questa non deve essere una giustificazione al suo comportamento...


----------



## Sbriciolata (27 Dicembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Aspetta ...a me non è sfuggito ...ma questa non deve essere una giustificazione al suo comportamento...


che Maya abbia una mancanza di sicurezza in sè stessa nonchè di autonomia credo non sia sfuggito a nessuno. Passa da un appoggio ad un altro, da figlia a moglie, da moglie ad amante. Maya da sola ... non si concepisce. Ma... questa sua debolezza diventa aggressiva quando gli appoggi diventano solo strumentali alla sua esistenza.


----------



## lunaiena (27 Dicembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> che Maya abbia una mancanza di sicurezza in sè stessa nonchè di autonomia credo non sia sfuggito a nessuno. Passa da un appoggio ad un altro, da figlia a moglie, da moglie ad amante. Maya da sola ... non si concepisce. Ma... questa sua debolezza diventa aggressiva quando gli appoggi diventano solo strumentali alla sua esistenza.



io più che mancanza di sicurezza la percepisco come una persona che vuole cosa vuole quando le vuole e alle sue condizioni ...altrimenti non va bene ...


----------



## Daniele (28 Dicembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> io più che mancanza di sicurezza la percepisco come una persona che vuole cosa vuole quando le vuole e alle sue condizioni ...altrimenti non va bene ...


Come un bimbo del cazzo!!! Secondo me Maya avrebbe bisogno di un padre meno attento ai suoi bisogni e più attento a farla rigare dritto, che non vuol dire stare in famiglia a prescindere, ma camminare con le proprie gambe.
Maya non puù caminare con le proprie gambe, è evidente, ma adesso io chiedo, come farebbe un tribunale dare a lei l'affidamento dei figli se così instabile? Secondo me questa coppia è formata da due bambinoni con due figli (purtroppo), lui troppo incentrato a sembrare ancora ventenne quando non lo è e lei troppo incentrata a cercare il vero ammmmore, mentre avrebbe dovuto capire che la vita di coppia è fatta da tanti, ma davvero tanti confronti in cui spesso non vince o l'uno o l'altro, ma solo il buon senso, cosa che sembra mancare del tutto ai due.

Però devo ricordare anche una cosa, una mia amica sposata con un ragazzo si lamentava anche essa dei suoi allenamenti, lui per farla felice e forse anche per sopraggiunta età smise di giocare...lei dopo si lamentò che non aveva più il fisico di prima.
Dopo alcuni mesi di battute velate in pubblico da parte di lei, lui sbottò dicendole a chiare parole che doveva fare pace con il cervello, perchè se lei non voleva che si allenasse, perchè cavolo adesso si lamentava del suo fisico non più come prima???

Secondo me esistono persone buone solo a lamentarsi...non sarà che Maya sia una di queste?


----------



## maya (28 Dicembre 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Come un bimbo del cazzo!!! Secondo me Maya avrebbe bisogno di un padre meno attento ai suoi bisogni e più attento a farla rigare dritto, che non vuol dire stare in famiglia a prescindere, ma camminare con le proprie gambe.
> Maya non puù caminare con le proprie gambe, è evidente, ma adesso io chiedo, come farebbe un tribunale dare a lei l'affidamento dei figli se così instabile? Secondo me questa coppia è formata da due bambinoni con due figli (purtroppo), lui troppo incentrato a sembrare ancora ventenne quando non lo è e lei troppo incentrata a cercare il vero ammmmore, mentre avrebbe dovuto capire che la vita di coppia è fatta da tanti, ma davvero tanti confronti in cui spesso non vince o l'uno o l'altro, ma solo il buon senso, cosa che sembra mancare del tutto ai due.
> 
> Però devo ricordare anche una cosa, una mia amica sposata con un ragazzo si lamentava anche essa dei suoi allenamenti, lui per farla felice e forse anche per sopraggiunta età smise di giocare...lei dopo si lamentò che non aveva più il fisico di prima.
> ...


   ti posso dire che lui ha la pancia anche adesso sta perdendo i capelli e gli mancano già i denti eppure del suo fisico nn me mai fottuto un cazzo...
daniele nn hai mai capito nulla di quello che ho scritto...forse perche hai solo lett le righe dove confessavo di averlo tradito e te da tradito ha riprovato su di te le brutte sensazioni xke per una volta nn analizzi la questione di fondo,...
lunapiena e quell'alltra hanno detto la verità nn sono capace a stare da sola?
e questo il problema... instabile???? 
da quando sono entrata in questo forum ho letto quello chh avete detto... e cerco solo una soluzione la sto ricercando fra le vostre parole cercando di ragionare 
ho capto che nn basta pensare a me da egoista stavo rovinando la vita dei miei figli per un mio egoismo 
credevo di essere felice io e di conseguenza loro...
no nn è così.se stanno male loro di conseguenza io nn potrò mai essere felice... nn me la sento di fargli del male n n possoooo :-( cosa posso fare???


----------



## maya (28 Dicembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> io più che mancanza di sicurezza la percepisco come una persona che vuole cosa vuole quando le vuole e alle sue condizioni ...altrimenti non va bene ...


----------



## maya (28 Dicembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> che Maya abbia una mancanza di sicurezza in sè stessa nonchè di autonomia credo non sia sfuggito a nessuno. Passa da un appoggio ad un altro, da figlia a moglie, da moglie ad amante. Maya da sola ... non si concepisce. Ma... questa sua debolezza diventa aggressiva quando gli appoggi diventano solo strumentali alla sua esistenza.


e cosa devo fare ?? come si fa a diventare autonomi??? cosa dev fare???


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Dicembre 2012)

maya ha detto:


> e cosa devo fare ?? come si fa a diventare autonomi??? cosa dev fare???


Crescere. Contare solo sulle tue forze. Conoscere i tuoi limiti. Non dare la colpa ad altri per i tuoi errori. Guardarti dentro, guardare le tue azioni senza farti sconti, senza commiserarti ogni volta. Caricarti sulle spalle le cose buone e non buone che hai fatto. Non illuderti della favola con principi e fate: la considerazione e l'amore si guadagnano, donando il proprio amore senza pretendere nulla in cambio. 
Quella è la grande sorpresa dell'amore: riceverlo quando non te lo aspetti. 
Io te l'ho detto oramai fino a stancarmi da sola, immagino gli altri: comincia ad essere critica verso te stessa per prima cosa, quando ti aspetti qualcosa da qualcuno chiediti cosa tu hai fatto per lui in modo da meritartelo.


----------



## maya (28 Dicembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Crescere. Contare solo sulle tue forze. Conoscere i tuoi limiti. Non dare la colpa ad altri per i tuoi errori. Guardarti dentro, guardare le tue azioni senza farti sconti, senza commiserarti ogni volta. Caricarti sulle spalle le cose buone e non buone che hai fatto. Non illuderti della favola con principi e fate: la considerazione e l'amore si guadagnano, donando il proprio amore senza pretendere nulla in cambio.
> Quella è la grande sorpresa dell'amore: riceverlo quando non te lo aspetti.
> Io te l'ho detto oramai fino a stancarmi da sola, immagino gli altri: comincia ad essere critica verso te stessa per prima cosa, quando ti aspetti qualcosa da qualcuno chiediti cosa tu hai fatto per lui in modo da meritartelo.


quanto mi servira' x crescere????????????????????


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Dicembre 2012)

maya ha detto:


> quanto mi servira' x crescere????????????????????


E chi lo sa, se però nel frattempo cominciassi a scrivere senza abbreviazioni strambe da sms sarebbe meglio.


----------



## maya (28 Dicembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E chi lo sa, se però nel frattempo cominciassi a scrivere senza abbreviazioni strambe da sms sarebbe meglio.


scusa


----------



## Daniele (28 Dicembre 2012)

maya ha detto:


> quanto mi servira' x crescere????????????????????


Forse ai 30 avrai colmato la differenza, attualmente ragioni da adolescente. Già aver solo pensato che tuo marito doveva riconquistare la tua fedeltà...ecco una persona matura non solo non avrebbe avuto il coraggio di scrivere siffatta stronzata, ma proprio neppure pensarla.

Per crescere forse dovresti per prima cambiare stato mentale, per meglio spiegarmi...mamma e papà non devono contare un cavolo per le tue scelte, possono solo consigliarti e basta. Il tuo lavoro deve essere solo tuo e non frutto di lavoro altrui, così sarai autonoma, tu non devi pensare che la tua felicità farà felici i tuoi figli, non c'è nessun collegamento, anzi ai figli di base quando sono piccoli non fotte un emerito cazzo di come sta il padre o la madre, sono egocentrici e quindi gli fotte solo come stanno loro, basta, quindi se tu vuoi regalare felicità a te per regalarla a loro...mi spiace non regalerai nulla ed anzi forse toglierai loro qualcosa.
Poi per crescere come ti è stato detto devi essere critica, ma davvero critica nei tuoi confronti, non puoi pensare sempre che solo tu hai ragione che il tuo punto di vista sia quello giusto, perchè in tanti ti hanno detto che hai sbagliato...e non solo con tuo marito, perchè nella crisi del vostro rapporto c'è una colpa di tuo marito, certamente, ma sappi che forse forse forse, la maggior parte della responsabilità è tua e del fatto che ti poni come un macigno non spostabile dalle tue posizioni. In una vita di coppia è importante avere i propri spazi (non è un optional) ed è importantissimo venirsi incontro tutti i fottuti giorni, avolte bisogna rinunciare a qualcosa a volte sarà l'altro a rinunciare e deve essere chiaro a tutti in che modo vi siete venuti incontro, non solo a te o solo a lui.

Se ti pare troppo contrattuale la cosa, sappi che a volte faccio delle cose per la mia compagna (che lei vuole), ma faccio chiaramente presente che è un piacere che faccio a lei e che magari non condivido del tutto le sue motivazioni.


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Dicembre 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> *Forse ai 30 avrai colmato la differenza, attualmente ragioni da adolescente. Già aver solo pensato che tuo marito doveva riconquistare la tua fedeltà...ecco una persona matura non solo non avrebbe avuto il coraggio di scrivere siffatta stronzata, ma proprio neppure pensarla.
> *
> Per crescere forse dovresti per prima cambiare stato mentale, per meglio spiegarmi...mamma e papà non devono contare un cavolo per le tue scelte, possono solo consigliarti e basta. Il tuo lavoro deve essere solo tuo e non frutto di lavoro altrui, così sarai autonoma, tu non devi pensare che la tua felicità farà felici i tuoi figli, non c'è nessun collegamento, anzi ai figli di base quando sono piccoli non fotte un emerito cazzo di come sta il padre o la madre, sono egocentrici e quindi gli fotte solo come stanno loro, basta, quindi se tu vuoi regalare felicità a te per regalarla a loro...mi spiace non regalerai nulla ed anzi forse toglierai loro qualcosa.
> Poi per crescere come ti è stato detto devi essere critica, ma davvero critica nei tuoi confronti, non puoi pensare sempre che solo tu hai ragione che il tuo punto di vista sia quello giusto, perchè in tanti ti hanno detto che hai sbagliato...e non solo con tuo marito, perchè nella crisi del vostro rapporto c'è una colpa di tuo marito, certamente, ma sappi che forse forse forse, la maggior parte della responsabilità è tua e del fatto che ti poni come un macigno non spostabile dalle tue posizioni. In una vita di coppia è importante avere i propri spazi (non è un optional) ed è importantissimo venirsi incontro tutti i fottuti giorni, avolte bisogna rinunciare a qualcosa a volte sarà l'altro a rinunciare e deve essere chiaro a tutti in che modo vi siete venuti incontro, non solo a te o solo a lui.
> ...


Io non vorrei dare l'impressione di avercela con te. Perchè qua dentro poi pare che con chiunque io sia in disaccordo lo sono per una questione di "antipatia" oppure "ce l'hai con me". No, assolutamente. Ma cazzodio, io vorrei davvero sapere come fai a scrivere che una crescerebbe "forse verso i trent'anni" quando manco la conosci, porca puttana. Come straminchia fai a scrivere ad una che si sente trascurata e rifiutata dal marito che se pensa che sto tizio debba riconquistrasi la sua fedeltà, ovvero riconquistarla, sia una stronzata quando ci sono fottilioni di donne trascurate dal compagno/marito che la pensano allo stesso identico modo e che, per molti versi, è del tutto comprensibile. Ma tu che cazzo c'hai nel cervello, solo un interruttore di acceso/spento per compartimenti stagni? Tralascio pure il resto del post che, per carità, avrà pure qualche spunto condivisibile, e salto direttamente alla fine per dirti che quello che fai tu non è nulla di diverso di quello che fanno TUTTE le coppie e che con ogni probabilità avrà fatto anche la nostra Maya. Nulla di che, non stai facendo chissà quale sforzo, aspetta ad asciugarti la fronte.


----------



## maya (28 Dicembre 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Forse ai 30 avrai colmato la differenza, attualmente ragioni da adolescente. Già aver solo pensato che tuo marito doveva riconquistare la tua fedeltà...ecco una persona matura non solo non avrebbe avuto il coraggio di scrivere siffatta stronzata, ma proprio neppure pensarla.
> 
> Per crescere forse dovresti per prima cambiare stato mentale, per meglio spiegarmi...mamma e papà non devono contare un cavolo per le tue scelte, possono solo consigliarti e basta. Il tuo lavoro deve essere solo tuo e non frutto di lavoro altrui, così sarai autonoma, tu non devi pensare che la tua felicità farà felici i tuoi figli, non c'è nessun collegamento, _*anzi ai figli di base quando sono piccoli non fotte un emerito cazzo di come sta il padre o la madre, sono egocentrici e quindi gli fotte solo come stanno loro*,_ basta, quindi se tu vuoi regalare felicità a te per regalarla a loro...mi spiace non regalerai nulla ed anzi forse toglierai loro qualcosa.
> Poi per crescere come ti è stato detto devi essere critica, ma davvero critica nei tuoi confronti, non puoi pensare sempre che solo tu hai ragione che il tuo punto di vista sia quello giusto, perchè in tanti ti hanno detto che hai sbagliato...e non solo con tuo marito, perchè nella crisi del vostro rapporto c'è una colpa di tuo marito, certamente, ma sappi che forse forse forse, la maggior parte della responsabilità è tua e del fatto che ti poni come un macigno non spostabile dalle tue posizioni.* In una vita di coppia è importante avere i propri spazi (non è un optional)* ed è importantissimo venirsi incontro tutti i fottuti giorni, avolte bisogna rinunciare a qualcosa a volte sarà l'altro a rinunciare e deve essere chiaro a tutti in che modo vi siete venuti incontro, non solo a te o solo a lui.
> ...


nn ho capito i bimbi vogliono solo per loro??? sei sicuro??? mah dovrei parlare con uno specialista... 
io so che la famiglia dovrebbe essere il punt di riferimento 
se la famiglia si disgreca loro stanno male...
va bene sono COLPEVOLE DI TUTTO ...
non la penso come nel secondo grasseto..che posso farci?? mi volete fucilare...?


se le fai penso che lei le apprezzi... e che nn e vero che le fa tanto per fare???????????? se no sei pazzo... 
se la fai na cosa e perchè lo vuoi anche te... io la penso cosi


----------



## lunaiena (28 Dicembre 2012)

maya ha detto:


>




Si sei capricciosa ...scusa non voglio offendere ...
ma per avere dei buoni rapporti devi riuscire ad adattarti ad un sacco di cose ...

Ma con questo non dico che si è obbligati a stare insieme anche quando noo si va daccordo...


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Dicembre 2012)

maya ha detto:


> nn ho capito i bimbi vogliono solo per loro??? sei sicuro??? mah dovrei parlare con uno specialista...
> io so che la famiglia dovrebbe essere il punt di riferimento
> se la famiglia si disgreca loro stanno male...
> va bene sono COLPEVOLE DI TUTTO ...
> ...


I bambini sono egocentrici Maya: ad ogni cosa che capita attorno a loro, attribuiscono sè stessi come causa. Crescendo prendono coscienza di quello che esiste oltre loro stessi, smettono di vedersi come il sole attorno al quale ruota ogni cosa. Ti conviene comunque parlare con qualche specialista che ti aiuti ad interpretarli in questo momento perchè... i bambini spesso intuiscono ciò che accade, interpretando male i motivi.
Comunque... nella vita di coppia... si fanno anche cose che desidera solo l'altro, perchè per il fatto che rendono felice l'altro, di riflesso rendono felici anche noi.
Hai mai portato, ad esempio, i tuoi bimbi a vedere papà che gioca a calcio?


----------



## maya (28 Dicembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> I bambini sono egocentrici Maya: ad ogni cosa che capita attorno a loro, attribuiscono sè stessi come causa. Crescendo prendono coscienza di quello che esiste oltre loro stessi, smettono di vedersi come il sole attorno al quale ruota ogni cosa. Ti conviene comunque parlare con qualche specialista che ti aiuti ad interpretarli in questo momento perchè... i bambini spesso intuiscono ciò che accade, interpretando male i motivi.
> Comunque... nella vita di coppia... si fanno anche cose che desidera solo l'altro, perchè per il fatto che rendono felice l'altro, di riflesso rendono felici anche noi.
> Hai mai portato, ad esempio, i tuoi bimbi a vedere papà che gioca a calcio?


no nn ne ho avuto modo la domenica io sono in edicola e loro dai nonni


----------



## maya (28 Dicembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Si sei capricciosa ...scusa non voglio offendere ...
> ma per avere dei buoni rapporti devi riuscire ad adattarti ad un sacco di cose ...
> 
> Ma con questo non dico che si è obbligati a stare insieme anche quando noo si va daccordo...


capricciosa? xke? cmq si infatti nn si puo stare solo per comodo...


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Dicembre 2012)

maya ha detto:


> no nn ne ho avuto modo la domenica io sono in edicola e loro dai nonni


Hai l'unica edicola in tutta Italia sempre aperta la domenica? Adesso che lo so, so dove andare quando, l'unica mattina in cui ho tempo, voglio prendermi il giornale... io credo però... che come in altre occasioni... se tu avessi voluto, qualche volta avresti potuto farlo. Magari avresti strappato un sorriso a tuo marito, magari ti saresti divertita vedendolo giocare e quel gioco sarebbe stato un momento anche un po' tuo, non una cosa che ti portava via tuo marito.
Te lo dice una che si è cuccata ore e ore ad assistere, incoraggiare, aiutare a montare e smontare attrezzature... pioggia vento neve e tempesta o quasi. Si entra in comunione con l'altro anche provando a farsi piacere le cose che non ci interessano... poi se proprio ci fanno schifo, si rinuncia... ma l'altro ricorderà che ci hai provato.


----------



## Daniele (28 Dicembre 2012)

maya ha detto:


> non la penso come nel secondo grasseto..che posso farci?? mi volete fucilare...?
> 
> 
> se le fai penso che lei le apprezzi... e che nn e vero che le fa tanto per fare???????????? se no sei pazzo...
> se la fai na cosa e perchè lo vuoi anche te... io la penso cosi


Sul secondo grassetto, non è questione di aver ragione o torto, è così, punto. Ogni individuo è individuo ed ha bisogno dei propri spazi, non esiste coppia che non si disgreghi in mancanza di quelli, quindi anche se io in passato avessi voluto stare il 100% con la mia ragazza dell'epoca...il risultato noto fu solo che a lei non bastò più il tutto, voleva sempre di più e nel momento che ho detto "No, non ce la faccio!", iniziò tutto a crollare.

Per l'ultima parte, fidati che ci sono cose che non vorrei fare, ma CHE SI FANNO, e non si tratta di pazzia o quant'altro, ma un semplice venirsi incontro. Posso dire che se fosse per me pulirei la casa, ma non mi metterei a lucidare le tubature cromate del bagno fino a che posso specchiarmi e tante altre cose, maa facendole mi risolvo altri problemi che per me sono più importanti che fare un poco di fatica in più...ed è un semplice venirsi incontro.
Tanto per venirci incontro, lei non voleva una scrivania in casa...che servè??? Dopo che le ho spiegato che per me una scrivania mia, con le mie cose è il mio piccolo mondo dove posso fare quel che mi tira...che ne ho il bisogno, perchè alla lunga diverrei infastidito a non avere un angolo solo mio, mentre devo dire che il resto della casa è a immagine e somiglianza della mia compagna, alla fine lei è venuta incontro a me ad una mia esigenza che magari lei non capisce, ma volendomi del bene coprende che bastano piccole cose per rendermi felice.

Ah, per essere maturi bisogna capire una cosa, che il tradimento è a prescindere un torto che può essere partito da torti dell'altro, ma è di un ordine di grandezza differente, è violenza pura, quindi impara che se tuo marito ha colpe...tu hai scelto di averne una infinità di più con le tue azioni.


----------



## Daniele (28 Dicembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Hai l'unica edicola in tutta Italia sempre aperta la domenica? Adesso che lo so, so dove andare quando, l'unica mattina in cui ho tempo, voglio prendermi il giornale... io credo però... che come in altre occasioni... se tu avessi voluto, qualche volta avresti potuto farlo. Magari avresti strappato un sorriso a tuo marito, magari ti saresti divertita vedendolo giocare e quel gioco sarebbe stato un momento anche un po' tuo, non una cosa che ti portava via tuo marito.
> Te lo dice una che si è cuccata ore e ore ad assistere, incoraggiare, aiutare a montare e smontare attrezzature... pioggia vento neve e tempesta o quasi. Si entra in comunione con l'altro anche provando a farsi piacere le cose che non ci interessano... poi se proprio ci fanno schifo, si rinuncia... ma l'altro ricorderà che ci hai provato.


Questo è vero amore, e non il voler essere la medesima persona, amore è condividere o cercare di farlo, è capire che ogni persona ha la sua passione e che anche se non è la nostra passione è bello condividerla.

Carissima, pensi che una compagna adatta  a me dovrebbe per forza avere la  passioine per le mie auto d'epoca? E se poi non fosse alfista dovrei uccciderla?? La mia compagna capisce che mi piacciono le auto d'epoca, che le curo con amore e che sono una parte di me, una parte che mi rende la persona con la quale ha voluto vivere.


----------



## maya (28 Dicembre 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Sul secondo grassetto, non è questione di aver ragione o torto, è così, punto. Ogni individuo è individuo ed ha bisogno dei propri spazi, non esiste coppia che non si disgreghi in mancanza di quelli, quindi anche se io in passato avessi voluto stare il 100% con la mia ragazza dell'epoca...il risultato noto fu solo che a lei non bastò più il tutto, voleva sempre di più e nel momento che ho detto "No, non ce la faccio!", iniziò tutto a crollare.
> 
> Per l'ultima parte, fidati che ci sono cose che non vorrei fare, ma CHE SI FANNO, e non si tratta di pazzia o quant'altro, ma un semplice venirsi incontro. Posso dire che se fosse per me pulirei la casa, ma non mi metterei a lucidare le tubature cromate del bagno fino a che posso specchiarmi e tante altre cose, maa facendole mi risolvo altri problemi che per me sono più importanti che fare un poco di fatica in più...ed è un semplice venirsi incontro.
> Tanto per venirci incontro, lei non voleva una scrivania in casa...che servè??? Dopo che le ho spiegato che per me una scrivania mia, con le mie cose è il mio piccolo mondo dove posso fare quel che mi tira...che ne ho il bisogno, perchè alla lunga diverrei infastidito a non avere un angolo solo mio, mentre devo dire che il resto della casa è a immagine e somiglianza della mia compagna, alla fine lei è venuta incontro a me ad una mia esigenza che magari lei non capisce, ma volendomi del bene coprende che bastano piccole cose per rendermi felice.
> ...


vedi lei nn voleva una cosa...e io nn ne voglio un altra... ogni donna vole na cosa..


----------



## lunaiena (28 Dicembre 2012)

maya ha detto:


> capricciosa? xke? cmq si infatti nn si puo stare solo per comodo...



Perché vorresti un marito/ compagno alle tue condizioni ...
l'hai tradito la prima volta con quale scusa ... Per quale ragione lo hai tradito ?
Cosa ha fatto che non andava bene?
ok poi lo hai tradito hai confessato e ora pretendi che sia lui a fare tutti i passi verso di te ...


----------



## maya (28 Dicembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Hai l'unica edicola in tutta Italia sempre aperta la domenica? Adesso che lo so, so dove andare quando, l'unica mattina in cui ho tempo, voglio prendermi il giornale... io credo però... che come in altre occasioni... se tu avessi voluto, qualche volta avresti potuto farlo. Magari avresti strappato un sorriso a tuo marito, magari ti saresti divertita vedendolo giocare e quel gioco sarebbe stato un momento anche un po' tuo, non una cosa che ti portava via tuo marito.
> Te lo dice una che si è cuccata ore e ore ad assistere, incoraggiare, aiutare a montare e smontare attrezzature... pioggia vento neve e tempesta o quasi. Si entra in comunione con l'altro anche provando a farsi piacere le cose che non ci interessano... poi se proprio ci fanno schifo, si rinuncia... ma l'altro ricorderà che ci hai provato.


guarda che le cose le ho fatte sono sn andata a torino con lui e anche se del calcio nn me ne fotteva nulla ho trovato qualcosa di bello in ciò che facevo ovvero quando si andava e si pernottava a torino a me piaceva perche si andava in hotel io e lui e si faceva gli sposini...
o quando si andava alla partita col pulman io mi sono fatta accettare da una massa di scalmanati che erano tifosi per la juve ..


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Dicembre 2012)

Ma io penso che evidentemente qualcosa insieme il marito e Maya l'hanno fatto, e parlo di lei che asseconda le sue passioni. Il punto però è che qua vi state accanendo contro sta ragazza che, indecisa e tutto, si trova a fianco uno SVANTAGGIATO che, messo alla porta, invece di chiarirsi con la moglie se n'è rimasto un mese a casa da mammà come se nulla fosse, il che, amici miei, la dice lunga sul soggetto in questione (ed anche sulla di lui mammà, peraltro).


----------



## maya (28 Dicembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma io penso che evidentemente qualcosa insieme il marito e Maya l'hanno fatto, e parlo di lei che asseconda le sue passioni. Il punto però è che qua vi state accanendo contro sta ragazza che, indecisa e tutto, si trova a fianco uno SVANTAGGIATO che, messo alla porta, invece di chiarirsi con la moglie se n'è rimasto un mese a casa da mammà come se nulla fosse, il che, amici miei, la dice lunga sul soggetto in questione (ed anche sulla di lui mammà, peraltro).


io nn so più che fare .......................................................................
:-(


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Dicembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma io penso che evidentemente qualcosa insieme il marito e Maya l'hanno fatto, e parlo di lei che asseconda le sue passioni. Il punto però è che qua vi state accanendo contro sta ragazza che, indecisa e tutto, si trova a fianco uno SVANTAGGIATO che, messo alla porta, invece di chiarirsi con la moglie se n'è rimasto un mese a casa da mammà come se nulla fosse, il che, amici miei, la dice lunga sul soggetto in questione (ed anche sulla di lui mammà, peraltro).


Non capisco. Se tua moglie ti butta fuori di casa, dopo averti tradito, tu che fai? Io piuttosto difficilmente sarei tornata, l'ho già scritto...


----------



## Duchessa (28 Dicembre 2012)

maya ha detto:


> io nn so più che fare .......................................................................
> :-(


Si può anche non fare nulla... e lasciare che la vita faccia da sè. A un certo punto le cose vanno da sole dove devono andare, per quanto ci si sforzi. Ci sono decine di esempi qui dentro..


----------



## maya (28 Dicembre 2012)

Duchessa ha detto:


> Si può anche non fare nulla... e lasciare che la vita faccia da sè. A un certo punto le cose vanno da sole dove devono andare, per quanto ci si sforzi. Ci sono decine di esempi qui dentro..


xciò te dici che alla fine..le cose andrebbero comunque a rotoli tra me e lui se è destino che vadano così,...? 
o mi sforzo o nn mi sforzo cmq tra me e lui e già finita??


----------



## maya (28 Dicembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Non capisco. Se tua moglie ti butta fuori di casa, dopo averti tradito, tu che fai? Io piuttosto difficilmente sarei tornata, l'ho già scritto...


tradito 4 anni fa nel 2009 
e buttato fuori in  data 2012 
nn l'ho buttato fuori dopo averlo tradito


----------



## devastata (28 Dicembre 2012)

maya ha detto:


> tradito 4 anni fa nel 2009
> e buttato fuori in  data 2012
> nn l'ho buttato fuori dopo averlo tradito



E il 44enne?


----------



## maya (28 Dicembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Perché vorresti un marito/ compagno alle tue condizioni ...
> l'hai tradito la prima volta con quale scusa ... Per quale ragione lo hai tradito ?
> Cosa ha fatto che non andava bene?
> ok poi lo hai tradito hai confessato e ora pretendi che sia lui a fare tutti i passi verso di te ...


un compagno chhe la pensa come me almeno in qualcosa...che se ha deciso di sposarmi e xke voleva condividere con me la sua vita no continuare a fare la sua da 20 enne che pensa ancotra a gocare a calcio...e a guardare la juve invece di fare l'amore con me...
l'ho tradito senza nessuna scusa...l'ho fatto e basta per evasione


----------



## maya (28 Dicembre 2012)

devastata ha detto:


> E il 44enne?


l 'ho conosciuto nella settimana che l'avev buttato fuori


----------



## Duchessa (28 Dicembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Aspetta ...a me non è sfuggito ...ma  questa non deve essere una giustificazione al suo comportamento...


No. Ma è una importante causa del suo grande bisogno di figure di riferimento, e di "uomini" che le stiano vicini.
E' pur vero che queste figure poi non bastano per trovare una propria stabilità, un equilibrio.

Tutti noi abbiamo bisogno di farci tenere per mano da qualcuno per un lungo periodo della vita. Non ci reggiamo tanto presto da soli.
Mi pare che qui siamo tutti più vecchi di lei, e pensiamo.. quanti di noi alla sua età erano maturi, forti, consapevoli, responsabili? Io no di certo.


----------



## Duchessa (28 Dicembre 2012)

maya ha detto:


> xciò te dici che alla fine..le cose andrebbero comunque a rotoli tra me e lui se è destino che vadano così,...?
> o mi sforzo o nn mi sforzo cmq tra me e lui e già finita??


Maya.. sei giovane, tanto, e dovrai capire e imparare tante cose. Fino a che c'è instabilità, confusione, poca consapevolezza di sè (cosa della quale NON si ha colpa), non si è adatti ad una vita matrimoniale.
MA
sta di fatto che ti ritrovi sposata e sei madre. E la tua vita dovrà seguire questa realtà (quella dei tuoi figli e del padre dei tuoi figli/non necessariamente marito).

Io credo che il "come" vivere lo possa dire solo il tuo cuore.


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Dicembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Non capisco. Se tua moglie ti butta fuori di casa, dopo averti tradito, tu che fai? Io piuttosto difficilmente sarei tornata, l'ho già scritto...


Non è proprio così, mi pare.


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Dicembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non è proprio così, mi pare.


Bene, togli il 'dopo averti tradito'. Tua moglie piglia le tue cose e le sbatte fuori dall'uscio di quella che è la tua casa, dove vivono i tuoi figli. Apparentemente senza un movente che possa giustificare un atto del genere: tu che fai?


----------



## Daniele (28 Dicembre 2012)

maya ha detto:


> l 'ho conosciuto nella settimana che l'avev buttato fuori


Cara Maya, ripeto, non ci stai facendo una bella figura!!! Lo cacciasti di casa e subito con un'altro? Cioè, sei sposata, hai due figli e cacci tuo marito come se fosse il fidanzatino del momento e pensi di poter uscire con chi ti pare in quella settimana??? Ma ti rendi conto come vengono chiamate a casa di chiunque ragazzine come te? Accidenti, ma ti rendi conto che tu sarai la vittima prediletta di furboni che ti prometteranno mari e monti e dopo che ti avranno scopata ti daranno il ben servito con un sorriso, solo per questa tua necessità di essere accettata da qualcuno. Ma se fossi senza figli, lo potresti fare , ma tu hai due figli, queste cose non ti sono concesse e ti devono essere precluse, se non dal tuo buon senso da qualcuno he di buon senso lo possiede davvero.

Tu e tuo marito vi separerete, ma spero che il tribunale veda le tue mancanze come donna e che utilizzi il buon senso di appoggiarsi un poco di più della norma su tuo marito, perchè davvero, se tu continui in questo modo e con quel modo di pensare, farai solo grandi danni ai tuoi figli e in mano non avrai nulla, ma proprio nulla.

Passiamo al tuo primo tradimento, lo hai fatto per evadere, quindi cosa hai fatto per farti perdonare??? Cosa hai fatto per far capire a tuo marito che poteva comunque fidarsi di te e che volevi comunque costruire ancora qualcosa con lui??? Ricorda, che la ricostruzione del rapporto è sulle spalle del solo traditore se il tradito lo consente, hai fatto qualche fatica oppure hai solo aspettato che tuo marito cambiasse per riconquistarti? Se hai fatto quest'ultima cosa non mi stupisco che a lui di te non frega piùù nulla, tu sei solo il dovere...la sua vita è altrove, dove se l'è potuta ricreare, perchè per i figli, certi uomini mandano giù cose orribili, ma si ricreano una vita fatta di passioni ed altro, di certo non con la fedifraga.


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Dicembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Bene, togli il 'dopo averti tradito'. Tua moglie piglia le tue cose e le sbatte fuori dall'uscio di quella che è la tua casa, dove vivono i tuoi figli. Apparentemente senza un movente che possa giustificare un atto del genere: tu che fai?


Io? Io nella fattispecie? Di SICURO non vado a stare a casa di mamma per un mese pasciuto e spesato e tutto. A parte che con ogni probabilità non mi vorrebbe neanche lei, ma comunque. Io. Io prendo mia moglie a quattr'occhi e le spiegazioni me le faccio dare eccome, e poi vediamo se chi esce da dove. Non che vado a casa di mia madre e mo ci sto UN CAZZO DI MESE senza che nulla fosse. Che dici pure tu, oh.


----------



## Simy (28 Dicembre 2012)

*R: Alzare il polverone.. e poi nn sapere più se è la cosa giusta ... può succedere???*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Io? Io nella fattispecie? Di SICURO non vado a stare a casa di mamma per un mese pasciuto e spesato e tutto. A parte che con ogni probabilità non mi vorrebbe neanche lei, ma comunque. Io. Io prendo mia moglie a quattr'occhi e le spiegazioni me le faccio dare eccome, e poi vediamo se chi esce da dove. Non che vado a casa di mia madre e mo ci sto UN CAZZO DI MESE senza che nulla fosse. Che dici pure tu, oh.


Quoto...e poi col cavolo che dopo un mese rientro come se nulla fosse


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Dicembre 2012)

Duchessa ha detto:


> No. Ma è una importante causa del suo grande bisogno di figure di riferimento, e di "uomini" che le stiano vicini.
> E' pur vero che queste figure poi non bastano per trovare una propria stabilità, un equilibrio.
> 
> Tutti noi abbiamo bisogno di farci tenere per mano da qualcuno per un lungo periodo della vita. Non ci reggiamo tanto presto da soli.
> Mi pare che qui siamo tutti più vecchi di lei, e pensiamo.. quanti di noi alla sua età erano maturi, forti, consapevoli, responsabili? Io no di certo.


Boh. Ha 25 anni. Io a 25 anni lavoravo in modo continuativo da 3, vivevo del tutto fuori casa da 7, avevo un conto in banca da 7, mi mantenevo da 7, convivevo da 3, giravo per l'Italia da sola per lavoro almeno 3 giorni la settimana. Una delle mie migliori amiche è rimasta incinta a 18, si è sposata e al suo 25mo compleanno abbiamo festeggiato la sua laurea. Non dobbiamo essere tutti uguali per forza... ma a 25 anni sei una donna, non una ragazza, in media. Poi secondo me Maya ha bruciato una tappa e probabilmente proprio per questo ha una battuta d'arresto adesso: rimpiange la giovinezza spensierata che non ha avuto... e la capisco perfettamente.


----------



## Daniele (28 Dicembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Bene, togli il 'dopo averti tradito'. Tua moglie piglia le tue cose e le sbatte fuori dall'uscio di quella che è la tua casa, dove vivono i tuoi figli. Apparentemente senza un movente che possa giustificare un atto del genere: tu che fai?


Nel caso dl marito??? Vado dall'avvocato e la denuncio, chiedo la separazione con addebito in quanto pur provando a farmela passare la moglie non solo non mi ha chiesto mai scusa ma pretendeva che mi passasse senza fare nulla.
Poi dopo utilizzo tutto quello che ho saputo di lei per screditarla al massimo davanti a se stessa, per poter patteggiare le condioni della separazione, perchè si sà, non spesso sono favolrevoli a chi deve essere cacciato di casa e bisogna pur sempre difendersi, perchè la necessità di lei di farsi una nuova vita non deve interferire con le mie possibilità di fare lo stesso.
Poi farei ben sapere che ci si può accordare pacificamente, ma che se volesse la guerra, io non cederei di un passo in quel caso.

Ho fatto così già una volta per altri motivi e per motivazioni proprie la persona in questione ha scelto di avere una guerra aperta con me, al momento quella persona pensa di aver vinto la guerra, non sapendo di averla persa alla grande, perchè io sto solo aspettando il momento migliore per colpirla nel suo intimo, è solo questione di pazienza.

Sbriciolata, io ho sempre detto alle persone che posso essere un ottimo amico, ma nel caso mi si pestaessero più e piùà volte i piedi io non dimenticherei, sempre chiaro in questo.


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Dicembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Io? Io nella fattispecie? Di SICURO non vado a stare a casa di mamma per un mese pasciuto e spesato e tutto. A parte che con ogni probabilità non mi vorrebbe neanche lei, ma comunque. Io. Io prendo mia moglie a quattr'occhi e le spiegazioni me le faccio dare eccome, e poi vediamo se chi esce da dove. Non che vado a casa di mia madre e mo ci sto UN CAZZO DI MESE senza che nulla fosse. Che dici pure tu, oh.


Che fai, le prove di forza davanti ai figli? Le scenate? Non ti viene piuttosto in mente che data l'estrema agitazione di lei, lui abbia voluto far calmare le acque?


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Dicembre 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Cara Maya, ripeto, non ci stai facendo una bella figura!!! Lo cacciasti di casa e subito con un'altro? Cioè, sei sposata, hai due figli e cacci tuo marito come se fosse il fidanzatino del momento e pensi di poter uscire con chi ti pare in quella settimana??? Ma ti rendi conto come vengono chiamate a casa di chiunque ragazzine come te? Accidenti, ma ti rendi conto che tu sarai la vittima prediletta di furboni che ti prometteranno mari e monti e dopo che ti avranno scopata ti daranno il ben servito con un sorriso, solo per questa tua necessità di essere accettata da qualcuno. Ma se fossi senza figli, lo potresti fare , ma tu hai due figli, queste cose non ti sono concesse e ti devono essere precluse, se non dal tuo buon senso da qualcuno he di buon senso lo possiede davvero.
> 
> Tu e tuo marito vi separerete, ma spero che il tribunale veda le tue mancanze come donna e che utilizzi il buon senso di appoggiarsi un poco di più della norma su tuo marito, perchè davvero, se tu continui in questo modo e con quel modo di pensare, farai solo grandi danni ai tuoi figli e in mano non avrai nulla, ma proprio nulla.
> 
> Passiamo al tuo primo tradimento, lo hai fatto per evadere, quindi cosa hai fatto per farti perdonare??? Cosa hai fatto per far capire a tuo marito che poteva comunque fidarsi di te e che volevi comunque costruire ancora qualcosa con lui??? Ricorda, che la ricostruzione del rapporto è sulle spalle del solo traditore se il tradito lo consente, hai fatto qualche fatica oppure hai solo aspettato che tuo marito cambiasse per riconquistarti? Se hai fatto quest'ultima cosa non mi stupisco che a lui di te non frega piùù nulla, tu sei solo il dovere...la sua vita è altrove, dove se l'è potuta ricreare, perchè per i figli, certi uomini mandano giù cose orribili, ma si ricreano una vita fatta di passioni ed altro, di certo non con la fedifraga.


Ma quale subito con un altro. Gesù. Ma ti ci entra dentro quella testa di legno che se una arriva a cacciare il marito, che su una cosa hai detto bene pare più un fidanzatino che altro, è perchè è ESASPERATA? Non è che è subito con un altro, sai? E' che evidentemente una ne ha le palle piene. Io so che tu non capisci/non concepisci/non ti rendi conto/sei acceso o spento, giusto o sbagliato, nero o bianco, alto o basso, però PORCA PUTTANA, ogni tanto prova pure a contestualizzare. E Dio buono.
A te il quacchero dovevano farti fare. Sei nato nell'epoca sbagliata, purtroppo per te (ed anche per me).


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Dicembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Che fai, le prove di forza davanti ai figli? Le scenate? Non ti viene piuttosto in mente che data l'estrema agitazione di lei, lui abbia voluto far calmare le acque?


Sbriciolata, chiaramente la prendo di petto senza figli in giro. Eh no, francamente UN CAZZO DI MESE senza farsi vedere non è che è eccessivo per far calmare le acque, è che le acque non sai neanche dove siano. Così sei parzialissima.


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Dicembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> Quoto...e poi col cavolo che dopo un mese *rientro come se nulla fosse*


su quello non ci piove.


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Dicembre 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Nel caso dl marito??? Vado dall'avvocato e la denuncio, chiedo la separazione con addebito in quanto pur provando a farmela passare la moglie non solo non mi ha chiesto mai scusa ma pretendeva che mi passasse senza fare nulla.
> Poi dopo utilizzo tutto quello che ho saputo di lei per screditarla al massimo davanti a se stessa, per poter patteggiare le condioni della separazione, perchè si sà, non spesso sono favolrevoli a chi deve essere cacciato di casa e bisogna pur sempre difendersi, perchè la necessità di lei di farsi una nuova vita non deve interferire con le mie possibilità di fare lo stesso.
> Poi farei ben sapere che ci si può accordare pacificamente, ma che se volesse la guerra, io non cederei di un passo in quel caso.
> 
> ...


Sei indubbiamente una bella persona di principi. E come no.


----------



## Minerva (28 Dicembre 2012)

che non sia la sola che sta sbagliando non cambia nulla, anzi sì, peggiora di molto la situazione dei due bambini.
l'unico argomento che mi preme.
perché se non avessero figli il problema dellaloro immaturità non si porrebbe o comunque avrebbe causato danni minimi.
che sia giovane per essere matura è una mezza giustificazione perché chi decide una doppia maternità deve mettere in conto di fare dei corsi accellerati di consapevolezza.
è un enorme, doloroso pasticcio che ha due vittime innocenti.
maya deve rendersi conto che non c'è tempo di piangersi addosso  e recriminare su ogni cosa e che la sua priorità sono i figli.la sua e quella del padre; che uniscano le forze e tirino le somme insieme sul da farsi nella maniera più intelligente e resèponsabile possibile.
è un loro dovere


----------



## Simy (28 Dicembre 2012)

*R: Alzare il polverone . e poi nn sapere più se è la cosa giusta ... può succedere???*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> su quello non ci piove.


Tra tutti e due qui è una bella gara...poveri bambini


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Dicembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sbriciolata, chiaramente la prendo di petto senza figli in giro. Eh no, francamente UN CAZZO DI MESE senza farsi vedere non è che è eccessivo per far calmare le acque, è che le acque non sai neanche dove siano. Così sei parzialissima.


Sei sicuro che sia stato un mese senza farsi vedere? Voglio dire... Maya ha scritto che era in cura... ha scritto anche che i suoceri fin'ora hanno continuato ad aiutarla, nonostante tutto...quindi avranno continuato a tenerle i bambini... Non ti viene il dubbio che di fronte a una persona che manifesta disagi, che è agitata... quando ci sono dei bambini di mezzo uno metta pure da parte l'orgoglio per trovare la soluzione migliore per i figli?


----------



## Daniele (28 Dicembre 2012)

Joey, ha cacciato il marito di casa ed ha conosciuto giusto per caso sto tizio di 44 anni in quella settimana??? Ma va!!! Solo cercando trovi così, quindi lei lo ha cacciato di casa e subito a cercare il sostituto del marito...in più penso che legalmente quello che ha fatto sia illegale e pericoloso, perchè cacciare di casa chi abita in casa con te...bhe potrebbe avere conseguenze legali.
Joey, sempre troppo buonista con le fighette, eh??? La realta orribile che nonstante le mancanze del marito, questa mogliettina ha molte più mancanze che neppure ammette di avere, che un marito per correggere le proprie mancanze non deve sentirsi di "dover riconquistare la fedeltà" della moglie, che un pensiero del genere è indice di seri problemi mentali. Io mi sono messo nei panni di quello sfigato, tradito, cornuto ripreso in casa da una donna che spacca i coglioni perchè vuole che lui sia come lei vuole...cioè totalmente dedito a lei e senza altro pensiero che per lei...ma lei cosa fa per lui??? Lei cosa fa per fargli capire il suo problema?? Se lei gli spacca solo i coglioni...ecco il metodo è quello sbagliato, cosa dovrebbe fare? Parlare, parlare e parlare e nel modo giusto, non imponendo il suo unico modo di vedere le cose, perchè io penso che questo marito non abbia nessuna intenzione di smettere di giocare, perchè smettendo perderebbe l'unica cosa nella sua vita che gli da qualcosa, per una donna che ha dimostrato di essere inaffidabile e capricciosa.

Persino io che amo la mia compagna, il giorno in cui mi ha fatto l'auto aut di vendere le mie auto d'epoca per arredare la casa, ho inziato a fare le valige, perchè doevo rinunciare alle mie auto per dei mobili che solo lei voleva?? Non poteva avere più pazienza ed alla fine avere tutto, come alla fine è stato??? Io avrei accettato di vendere le mie auto se lei avesse avuto un serio problema, se fosse servito seriamente per lei, ma non accetto di cedere qualcosa che è la mia unica passione, perdendo quindi parte di me stesso solo per avere prima dei mobili del cazzo.


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Dicembre 2012)

Diciamo che indubbiamente Maya non sarà la persona più matura di questo mondo. Ma qua s'è scontrata con dei muri mica da ridere, oh. A me spiace per lei, però tirare fuori sta cosa del "io all'età sua già avevo fatto due guerre mondiali, campato otto figli e blablablabla" non serve a nulla, anzi, ti fa prendere lucciole per lanterne. E' chiaro Sbri cha non è che stiamo parlando di me o di te. Qua parliamo di due persone immature che fanno e prendono decisioni con una leggerezza disarmante. Ma DUE eh. Non solo una. Quando leggo sta poveretta che, non solo non sa dove sbattere la testa, si prende pure gli strali di Daniele, tu che porca puttana pare che sei la suocera, e non so quanti altri a darle addosso, mi piglia male. E che cazzo, a venticinque anni c'è già che è fatto e finito, ma anche chi no e chi non lo sarà mai. Regolatevi, merda.


----------



## Daniele (28 Dicembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Sei sicuro che sia stato un mese senza farsi vedere? Voglio dire... Maya ha scritto che era in cura... ha scritto anche che i suoceri fin'ora hanno continuato ad aiutarla, nonostante tutto...quindi avranno continuato a tenerle i bambini... Non ti viene il dubbio che di fronte a una persona che manifesta disagi, che è agitata... quando ci sono dei bambini di mezzo uno metta pure da parte l'orgoglio per trovare la soluzione migliore per i figli?


Io penso di si, soprattutto uno che ha mandato giù delel corna senza un reale pentimento della interessata, deve essere una persona alquanto piegata dalla situazione da cercare comunque il bene dei figli. Ma sapete quanto è dura per lui stare in casa con Maya??? Ci si è pensato un poco??? Il pensiero che devi stare con una donna che non ti ama e che ti vorrebbe diverso e farlo per due bambini??? Io seriamente non reggerei e me ne sarei andato io stesso via e da parecchio.


----------



## Daniele (28 Dicembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Diciamo che indubbiamente Maya non sarà la persona più matura di questo mondo. Ma qua s'è scontrata con dei muri mica da ridere, oh. A me spiace per lei, però tirare fuori sta cosa del "io all'età sua già avevo fatto due guerre mondiali, campato otto figli e blablablabla" non serve a nulla, anzi, ti fa prendere lucciole per lanterne. E' chiaro Sbri cha non è che stiamo parlando di me o di te. Qua parliamo di due persone immature che fanno e prendono decisioni con una leggerezza disarmante. Ma DUE eh. Non solo una. Quando leggo sta poveretta che, non solo non sa dove sbattere la testa, si prende pure gli strali di Daniele, tu che porca puttana pare che sei la suocera, e non so quanti altri a darle addosso, mi piglia male. E che cazzo, a venticinque anni c'è già che è fatto e finito, ma anche chi no e chi non lo sarà mai. Regolatevi, merda.


Non mi regolo con una capircciosa figlia di papà, alla sua età deve essere matura, ha superato da 7 anni la maggiore età e da allora doveva essere responsabile delle sue azioni, non doveva avere genitori o suoceri che le dicessero cosa fare e altro. 
Lei deve crescere e per i fiigli di papà l'unico modo sono sberloni incredibili, quelli che non hanno mai subito.


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Dicembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Sei sicuro che sia stato un mese senza farsi vedere? Voglio dire... Maya ha scritto che era in cura... ha scritto anche che i suoceri fin'ora hanno continuato ad aiutarla, nonostante tutto...quindi avranno continuato a tenerle i bambini... Non ti viene il dubbio che di fronte a una persona che manifesta disagi, che è agitata... quando ci sono dei bambini di mezzo uno metta pure da parte l'orgoglio per trovare la soluzione migliore per i figli?


Io ho letto quello che ha scritto, e lei ha scritto che questo qui se n'è stato un mesetto bello e tranquillo a casa della madre. Non mi ricordo dove lo scrisse, forse sul primo thread che aprì. Ma comunque. 
Tu forse non ti rendi conto che se Maya manifesta disagio e la causa è il marito probabilmente non è tanto questione di orgoglio ma di capire bene cosa vuole? Io non ne faccio una questione di orgoglio, ma se mi caccia cazzo di casa o mi rendo conto del perchè o devo capirlo. DEVO. Perchè altrimenti sarei un coglione, molto semplicemente, ed infatti il marito, che sta a casa, che non capisce o non gliene frega, tanto è.


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Dicembre 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Joey, ha cacciato il marito di casa ed ha conosciuto giusto per caso sto tizio di 44 anni in quella settimana??? Ma va!!! Solo cercando trovi così, quindi lei lo ha cacciato di casa e subito a cercare il sostituto del marito...in più penso che legalmente quello che ha fatto sia illegale e pericoloso, perchè cacciare di casa chi abita in casa con te...bhe potrebbe avere conseguenze legali.
> Joey, sempre troppo buonista con le fighette, eh??? La realta orribile che nonstante le mancanze del marito, questa mogliettina ha molte più mancanze che neppure ammette di avere, che un marito per correggere le proprie mancanze non deve sentirsi di "dover riconquistare la fedeltà" della moglie, che un pensiero del genere è indice di seri problemi mentali. Io mi sono messo nei panni di quello sfigato, tradito, cornuto ripreso in casa da una donna che spacca i coglioni perchè vuole che lui sia come lei vuole...cioè totalmente dedito a lei e senza altro pensiero che per lei...ma lei cosa fa per lui??? Lei cosa fa per fargli capire il suo problema?? Se lei gli spacca solo i coglioni...ecco il metodo è quello sbagliato, cosa dovrebbe fare? Parlare, parlare e parlare e nel modo giusto, non imponendo il suo unico modo di vedere le cose, perchè io penso che questo marito non abbia nessuna intenzione di smettere di giocare, perchè smettendo perderebbe l'unica cosa nella sua vita che gli da qualcosa, per una donna che ha dimostrato di essere inaffidabile e capricciosa.
> 
> *Persino io che amo la mia compagna, il giorno in cui mi ha fatto l'auto aut di vendere le mie auto d'epoca per arredare la casa, ho inziato a fare le valige, perchè doevo rinunciare alle mie auto per dei mobili che solo lei voleva?? Non poteva avere più pazienza ed alla fine avere tutto, come alla fine è stato??? Io avrei accettato di vendere le mie auto se lei avesse avuto un serio problema, se fosse servito seriamente per lei, ma non accetto di cedere qualcosa che è la mia unica passione, perdendo quindi parte di me stesso solo per avere prima dei mobili del cazzo*.


Sulla prima parte ho già risposto in precedenza. Sul neretto non so se ridere o piangere.


----------



## Daniele (28 Dicembre 2012)

Joey, ma questa donna ha provato capire il marito cornuto??? No, e perchè cazzo questo cornuto deve capire lei? Lei che era in debito con lui non  ha fatto nulla per farsi perdonare, lei stessa ha scritto che lui non l'ha mai perdonata, è responsabilità di Maya non essersi fatta perdonare! Personalmente mi chiedo perchè lui è tornato a casa? Forse perchè i genitori suoi lo hanno convinto a tornare indietro, mi chiedo perchè cavolo lui è tornato a casa da lei, se non perdoni, te ne rendi conto e fai quanto è necessario per te per stare meglio, no?


----------



## Daniele (28 Dicembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sulla prima parte ho già risposto in precedenza. Sul neretto non so se ridere o piangere.


Piangi coglione!!! Tu non sai quelle macchine da quanto tempo le ho e chi me le ha date, quindi piangi coglione.


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Dicembre 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Non mi regolo con una capircciosa figlia di papà, alla sua età deve essere matura, ha superato da 7 anni la maggiore età e da allora doveva essere responsabile delle sue azioni, non doveva avere genitori o suoceri che le dicessero cosa fare e altro.
> Lei deve crescere e per i fiigli di papà l'unico modo sono sberloni incredibili, quelli che non hanno mai subito.


Si. Certo.


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Dicembre 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Joey, ma questa donna ha provato capire il marito cornuto??? No, e perchè cazzo questo cornuto deve capire lei? Lei che era in debito con lui non ha fatto nulla per farsi perdonare, lei stessa ha scritto che lui non l'ha mai perdonata, è responsabilità di Maya non essersi fatta perdonare! Personalmente mi chiedo perchè lui è tornato a casa? Forse perchè i genitori suoi lo hanno convinto a tornare indietro, mi chiedo perchè cavolo lui è tornato a casa da lei, se non perdoni, te ne rendi conto e fai quanto è necessario per te per stare meglio, no?


Di solito, di solito dico, funziona che se stai con una persona, se ti riprendi una persona dopo che ti ha tradito e vuoi avere con lei un rapporto, ti ci devi, appunto, rapportare. Vuol dire che tu provi a capire lei e lei prova a capire te. Se questo dialogo non c'è tanto vale fermarsi prima, cosa che avrebbero dovuto fare se non fosse che Maya è un'eterna indecisa immatura e lui probabilmente più di lei, mi pare.


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Dicembre 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Piangi coglione!!! Tu non sai quelle macchine da quanto tempo le ho e chi me le ha date, quindi piangi coglione.


E sti cazzi. Io per la donna che amo darei via entrambe le braccia, figurati le macchine o altro a cui possa tenere in maniera morbosa.


----------



## Daniele (28 Dicembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Di solito, di solito dico, funziona che se stai con una persona, se ti riprendi una persona dopo che ti ha tradito e vuoi avere con lei un rapporto, ti ci devi, appunto, rapportare. Vuol dire che tu provi a capire lei e lei prova a capire te. Se questo dialogo non c'è tanto vale fermarsi prima, cosa che avrebbero dovuto fare se non fosse che Maya è un'eterna indecisa immatura e lui probabilmente più di lei, mi pare.


Scusa, facile essere busoni con il culo altrui!!! Ma ti rendi conto che lui è stato convinto dalle due famiglie a restare per il bene della figlia? Non puoi sempre stare a razionalizzare quando sei una enorme parte lesa, mi spiace, non si può sempre contrattare su tutto quando la persona dall'altra parte ha un debito enorme nei nostri confronti. Maya era in debito, lui sarà stato immaturo, ma lei la vedo ancora di più, perchè ha preteso che a lui passasse tutto senza dare nulla e allo stesso tempo pretendeva che lui cambiasse, di pretese ne vedo due al prezzo di una. Lui ha fatto come altri traditi in questo forum, ha subito la situazione, ma il tradimento è qualcosa che ti mangia dentro nel tempo e forse questo immaturo coglione ha subito più di quanto uno possa pensare. Perchè se  maya sogna di avere un principe azzurro che se la scoperà come uno stallone, suo marito potrebbe aver perso la speranza per se stesso ed essere solo punbtato su quelle poche passioni che ha e che non vuole cedere per il bene di una fedifraga.


----------



## Daniele (28 Dicembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E sti cazzi. Io per la donna che amo darei via entrambe le braccia, figurati le macchine o altro a cui possa tenere in maniera morbosa.


Per la donna che amo dovrei darle un uomo depresso...grandioso!!! Quindi dovrei dare via le ultime cose di mio padre per la donna che amo a che prò per dimostrarle che la amo tanto tanto? Poi un giorno la donna che ami ti mette le corna, sarebbero le terze e ti dice che lo fa perchè fai troppi piaceri ai tuoi amici (dico questo perchè fu una discussione avuta), quindi ti ritrovi senza le ultime cose che ti ha lasciato tuo padre, senza la donna che amavi e che non puoi più amare e come un coglione hai 40 anni e un lavoro in cui ti ci butti, perchè l'altra opzione è quella che già provai.

Io so solo che se la mia donna avesse necessità personali venderei le mie due automobili, ma non per dei mobili del cazzo che tra parentesi, ho già comprato.


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Dicembre 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Scusa, facile essere busoni con il culo altrui!!! Ma ti rendi conto che lui è stato convinto dalle due famiglie a restare per il bene della figlia? Non puoi sempre stare a razionalizzare quando sei una enorme parte lesa, mi spiace, non si può sempre contrattare su tutto quando la persona dall'altra parte ha un debito enorme nei nostri confronti. Maya era in debito, lui sarà stato immaturo, ma lei la vedo ancora di più, perchè ha preteso che a lui passasse tutto senza dare nulla e allo stesso tempo pretendeva che lui cambiasse, di pretese ne vedo due al prezzo di una. Lui ha fatto come altri traditi in questo forum, ha subito la situazione, ma il tradimento è qualcosa che ti mangia dentro nel tempo e forse questo immaturo coglione ha subito più di quanto uno possa pensare. Perchè se maya sogna di avere un principe azzurro che se la scoperà come uno stallone, suo marito potrebbe aver perso la speranza per se stesso ed essere solo punbtato su quelle poche passioni che ha e che non vuole cedere per il bene di una fedifraga.


Ma tu, come altri, come fai a dire che lei non da o non ha dato nulla? Cioè, in base a cosa? A me pare d'aver letto che lei in passato ha provato ad assecondare la passione del marito per il calcio, tanto per dirne una. Non mi pare il contrario, però. E poi quante coppie ci sono che hanno interessi separati ma che funzionano lo stesso? Perchè? Perchè c'è la volontà di mandarle avanti, perchè c'è l'amore, fondamentalmente. Se questo non c'è, se il marito come dici tu è stato convinto a tornare in casa, allora di cosa stiamo parlando?


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Dicembre 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Per la donna che amo dovrei darle un uomo depresso...grandioso!!! Quindi dovrei dare via le ultime cose di mio padre per la donna che amo a che prò per dimostrarle che la amo tanto tanto? Poi un giorno la donna che ami ti mette le corna, sarebbero le terze e ti dice che lo fa perchè fai troppi piaceri ai tuoi amici (dico questo perchè fu una discussione avuta), quindi ti ritrovi senza le ultime cose che ti ha lasciato tuo padre, senza la donna che amavi e che non puoi più amare e come un coglione hai 40 anni e un lavoro in cui ti ci butti, perchè l'altra opzione è quella che già provai.
> 
> Io so solo che se la mia donna avesse necessità personali venderei le mie due automobili, ma non per dei mobili del cazzo che tra parentesi, ho già comprato.


Tu sei un ragazzino. A trent'anni e passa fondamentalmente ragioni per "mio o non mio", come uno di cinque, occhio e croce. Ecco perchè non hai mai superato nè tradimenti nè nulla. Non sei in realtà un uomo di principio, sei uno schizzato concetto del possesso su gambe portato all'estremo.


----------



## maya (28 Dicembre 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Cara Maya, ripeto, non ci stai facendo una bella figura!!! Lo* cacciasti di casa e subito con un'altro?* Cioè, sei sposata, hai due figli e cacci tuo marito come se fosse il fidanzatino del momento e pensi di poter uscire con chi ti pare in quella settimana??? Ma ti rendi conto come vengono chiamate a casa di chiunque ragazzine come te? Accidenti, ma ti rendi conto che tu sarai la vittima prediletta di furboni che ti prometteranno mari e monti e dopo che ti avranno scopata ti daranno il ben servito con un sorriso, solo per questa tua necessità di essere accettata da qualcuno. Ma se fossi senza figli, lo potresti fare , ma tu hai due figli, queste cose non ti sono concesse e ti devono essere precluse, se non dal tuo buon senso da qualcuno he di buon senso lo possiede davvero.
> 
> *Tu e tuo marito vi separerete, ma spero che il tribunale veda le tue mancanze come donna e che utilizzi il buon senso di appoggiarsi un poco di più della norma su tuo marito, perchè davvero, se tu continui in questo modo e con quel modo di pensare, farai solo grandi danni ai tuoi figli e in mano non avrai nulla, ma proprio nulla.*
> 
> Passiamo al tuo primo tradimento, lo hai fatto per evadere, quindi cosa hai fatto per farti perdonare??? Cosa hai fatto per far capire a tuo marito che poteva comunque fidarsi di te e che volevi comunque costruire ancora qualcosa con lui??? Ricorda, che la ricostruzione del rapporto è sulle spalle del solo traditore se il tradito lo consente, hai fatto qualche fatica oppure hai solo aspettato che tuo marito cambiasse per riconquistarti? Se hai fatto quest'ultima cosa non mi stupisco che a lui di te non frega piùù nulla, tu sei solo il dovere...la sua vita è altrove, dove se l'è potuta ricreare, perchè per i figli, certi uomini mandano giù cose orribili, ma si ricreano una vita fatta di passioni ed altro, di certo non con la fedifraga.


----------



## maya (28 Dicembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> che non sia la sola che sta sbagliando non cambia nulla, anzi sì, peggiora di molto la situazione dei due bambini.
> l'unico argomento che mi preme.
> perché se non avessero figli il problema dellaloro immaturità non si porrebbe o comunque avrebbe causato danni minimi.
> che sia giovane per essere matura è una mezza giustificazione perché chi decide una doppia maternità deve mettere in conto di fare dei corsi accellerati di consapevolezza.
> ...


io voglio adesso trovare una soluzione per i bimbi


----------



## Daniele (28 Dicembre 2012)

Il marito è tornato a casa e lei cosa ha fatto per ricorstruire con lui??? Gli ha dato tutte le responsabilità del tradimento. Il lavoro lo doevano fare in due, ma la prima a partire doveva essere lei a ricoquistarsi la fiducia di lui e dopo lei avrebbe potuto pretendere qualcosa di meglio per la loro famiglia, non puoi pretendere solo dalla vita quando devi chiedere per forza perdono. Lei ha dato il meglio di se nel pretendere che lui "riconquistasse la sua fedeltà" e questo la dice tutta su quanto lei ha sbagliato, se fosse solo lei cambiata un pelino, forse avrebbe potuto pretendere qualcosa dal marito e fermo restando non comprendendo come si può mettere uno sport davanti ai propri figli, lei tradendo ha scelto di dover fare il lavoro più difficile, si sà, ma perchè lei adesso cade dal pero??? 
Io vorrei capire, cosa ha fatto lei per lui dopo il tradimento! Se lo ha smaronato tutti i giorni per quanto lui non fosse cambiato...bhe capisco bene come siano finiti in questa situazione e ti dirò, quel marito è un deficiente...a non essere scappato via.


----------



## maya (28 Dicembre 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Joey, ha cacciato il marito di casa ed ha conosciuto giusto per caso sto tizio di 44 anni in quella settimana??? Ma va!!! Solo cercando trovi così, quindi lei lo ha cacciato di casa e subito a cercare il sostituto del marito...in più penso che legalmente quello che ha fatto sia illegale e pericoloso, perchè cacciare di casa chi abita in casa con te...bhe potrebbe avere conseguenze legali.
> Joey, sempre troppo buonista con le fighette, eh??? La realta orribile che nonstante le mancanze del marito, questa mogliettina ha molte più mancanze che neppure ammette di avere, che un marito per correggere le proprie mancanze non deve sentirsi di "dover riconquistare la fedeltà" della moglie, che un pensiero del genere è indice di seri problemi mentali. Io mi sono messo nei panni di quello sfigato, tradito, cornuto ripreso in casa da una donna che spacca i coglioni perchè vuole che lui sia come lei vuole...cioè totalmente dedito a lei e senza altro pensiero che per lei...ma lei cosa fa per lui??? Lei cosa fa per fargli capire il suo problema?? Se lei gli spacca solo i coglioni...ecco il metodo è quello sbagliato, cosa dovrebbe fare?* Parlare, parlare e parlare e nel modo giusto, non imponendo il suo unico modo di vedere le cose, perchè io penso che questo marito non abbia nessuna intenzione di smettere di giocare, perchè smettendo perderebbe l'unica cosa nella sua vita che gli da qualcosa, per una donna che ha dimostrato di essere inaffidabile e capricciosa.*
> 
> 
> ...


le passioni sono importanti più di ogni cosa mi stai dicendo???:nuke:
io parlo ma da sola?? lo sai...???

cosa dev fare per fare parlare lui??' se nn parla...

vuoldire che le passioni sono piu importanti di ogni cosa????


----------



## maya (28 Dicembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Diciamo che indubbiamente Maya non sarà la persona più matura di questo mondo. Ma qua s'è scontrata con dei muri mica da ridere, oh. A me spiace per lei, però tirare fuori sta cosa del "io all'età sua già avevo fatto due guerre mondiali, campato otto figli e blablablabla" non serve a nulla, anzi, ti fa prendere lucciole per lanterne. E' chiaro Sbri cha non è che stiamo parlando di me o di te. Qua parliamo di due persone immature che fanno e prendono decisioni con una leggerezza disarmante. Ma DUE eh. Non solo una. Quando leggo sta poveretta che, non solo non sa dove sbattere la testa, si prende pure gli strali di Daniele, tu che porca puttana pare che sei la suocera, e non so quanti altri a darle addosso, mi piglia male. E che cazzo, a venticinque anni c'è già che è fatto e finito, ma anche chi no e chi non lo sarà mai. Regolatevi, merda.


infatti ....... *Qua parliamo di due persone immature *


----------



## maya (28 Dicembre 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Io penso di si, soprattutto uno che ha mandato giù delel corna senza un reale pentimento della interessata, deve essere una persona alquanto piegata dalla situazione da cercare comunque il bene dei figli. Ma sapete quanto è dura per lui stare in casa con Maya??? Ci si è pensato un poco??? Il pensiero che devi stare con una donna che non ti ama e che ti vorrebbe diverso e farlo per due bambini??? Io seriamente non reggerei e me ne sarei andato io stesso via e da parecchio.


pentita lo sono stata...... e sono stata fedele per un po nn e che lo cornificato ogni gg della mia vita anzi... ho provato a essergli fedele 
mi sono fatta bella per lui ma senza riscontri
gli ho fatto capì che lo desideravo e lui mi ha detto 
che sono malata... xke a lui nn fare sesso per un mese va bene...


----------



## Minerva (28 Dicembre 2012)

maya ha detto:


> io voglio adesso trovare una soluzione per i bimbi


la dovete trovare, maya.
e senza cazzate per la testa e accuse reciproche che in questo caso non servono a nulla.
vi mettete a tavolino e studiate il modo per andare avanti uniti o separati ma concordi sulla loro educazione e serenità.
come ho già detto vi farete aiutare dalla famiglia che in questo deve agevolarvi


----------



## Daniele (28 Dicembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Tu sei un ragazzino. A trent'anni e passa fondamentalmente ragioni per "mio o non mio", come uno di cinque, occhio e croce. Ecco perchè non hai mai superato nè tradimenti nè nulla. Non sei in realtà un uomo di principio, sei uno schizzato concetto del possesso su gambe portato all'estremo.


Joey, se per te solo la figa ha valore nella vita, come non darti torto? Ma vedi, a me un orgasmo non dice nulla, perchè non ne provo manco uno, quindi cosa mi è rimasto se non stare dietro alle mie due auto d'epoca e riuscire sentirmi soddisfatto quando quel maledetto motore suona bene? Si perchè quello che posso di manutenzione la faccio io, per quelle automobili ho fatto rinunce che altri ragazzi non hanno mai fatto, ho fatto turni di notte per potermi permettere di farle andare bene e dopo tante sfide nella mia vita per mantenere l'unica cosa che mi da un minimo di piacere...per amore dovrei rischiare la depressione? Ma siamo pazzi? Pensate, se avessi avuto la mia 500 funzionante quando fui tradito avrei subito il minimo dei danni da parte del tradimento, perchè quando esco con quella non ho pensieri...ed erano quelli che mi facevano male.
Ma quando stavo male nessuno mi ha ascoltato quando dicevo che bastava mettere in moto la mia 500...no, uno spicologo è molto ma molto meglio e magari anche due psichiatri ed i farmaci e dopo 8000 Euro...nulla.
Come al solito mi sono fidato delle persone e mi hanno deluso, ho fatto poi di mio e mi sono rimnesso in careggiata, come sempre poi, perchè quando diventi come me, non c'è psicologo o psichiatra che possa capire cosa sia normale o no, la mia norma non è quella degli altri, è diversa e parallela ed assurdo ma vero, la mia compagna finalmente ha capito questa cosa.

Non sono una persona per nulla interessante, però nel mio modo alieno di essere riesco rendere felice la mia compagna.


----------



## maya (28 Dicembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Io ho letto quello che ha scritto, e lei ha scritto che questo qui se n'è stato un mesetto bello e tranquillo a casa della madre. Non mi ricordo dove lo scrisse, forse sul primo thread che aprì. Ma comunque.
> Tu forse non ti rendi conto che se Maya manifesta disagio e la causa è il marito probabilmente non è tanto questione di orgoglio ma di capire bene cosa vuole? Io non ne faccio una questione di orgoglio, ma se mi caccia cazzo di casa o mi rendo conto del perchè o devo capirlo. DEVO. Perchè altrimenti sarei un coglione, molto semplicemente, ed infatti il marito, che sta a casa, che non capisce o non gliene frega, tanto è.


lui quel periodo che è stato dalla madre si è portato anche *l'x-box *vi rendete conto???' 
si e guardato le partite col paparino comoodo comodo cenava e dormiva
e forse qualche sega con i porno.... a 
e poi quando gli ha fatto comodo e tornato


----------



## lunaiena (28 Dicembre 2012)

Duchessa ha detto:


> No. Ma è una importante causa del suo grande bisogno di figure di riferimento, e di "uomini" che le stiano vicini.
> E' pur vero che queste figure poi non bastano per trovare una propria stabilità, un equilibrio.
> 
> Tutti noi abbiamo bisogno di farci tenere per mano da qualcuno per un lungo periodo della vita. Non ci reggiamo tanto presto da soli.
> Mi pare che qui siamo tutti più vecchi di lei, e pensiamo.. quanti di noi alla sua età erano maturi, forti, consapevoli, responsabili? Io no di certo.


Neanche io non lo ero ed in certi frangenti non lo sono neanche ora...
solo che quando ho avuto a che fare non solo con me in prima persona ma con la responsabilità di occuparmi di altri 
individui, per di più senza andarmeli a cercare, stai tranquilla che tutte stè paturnie del volere la vita come volevo sono passate...
Mi sono presa la vita che mi è stata assegnata e ho cercato di tirarne fuori il meglio ...
Io non so come sono le vite degli altri ma ho capito che la mia non è mai stata come me l'aspettavo almeno per quanto riguarda la parte sociale ...
E per parte sociale intendo parenti , amici, conoscenti e tutto quello che riguarda non il singolo individuo ...
Se voglio fare la vita che voglio dovrei essere sola e indifferente a ciò che mi circonda....


@maya :
perché hai deciso così giovane di sposarti e fare figli invece di 
continuare gli studi ?


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Dicembre 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Joey, se per te solo la figa ha valore nella vita, come non darti torto? Ma vedi, a me un orgasmo non dice nulla, perchè non ne provo manco uno, quindi cosa mi è rimasto se non stare dietro alle mie due auto d'epoca e riuscire sentirmi soddisfatto quando quel maledetto motore suona bene? Si perchè quello che posso di manutenzione la faccio io, per quelle automobili ho fatto rinunce che altri ragazzi non hanno mai fatto, ho fatto turni di notte per potermi permettere di farle andare bene e dopo tante sfide nella mia vita per mantenere l'unica cosa che mi da un minimo di piacere...per amore dovrei rischiare la depressione? Ma siamo pazzi? Pensate, se avessi avuto la mia 500 funzionante quando fui tradito avrei subito il minimo dei danni da parte del tradimento, perchè quando esco con quella non ho pensieri...ed erano quelli che mi facevano male.
> Ma quando stavo male nessuno mi ha ascoltato quando dicevo che bastava mettere in moto la mia 500...no, uno spicologo è molto ma molto meglio e magari anche due psichiatri ed i farmaci e dopo 8000 Euro...nulla.
> Come al solito mi sono fidato delle persone e mi hanno deluso, ho fatto poi di mio e mi sono rimnesso in careggiata, come sempre poi, perchè quando diventi come me, non c'è psicologo o psichiatra che possa capire cosa sia normale o no, la mia norma non è quella degli altri, è diversa e parallela ed assurdo ma vero, la mia compagna finalmente ha capito questa cosa.
> 
> Non sono una persona per nulla interessante, però nel mio modo alieno di essere riesco rendere felice la mia compagna.


Ok si. Non deprimerti, stai sereno, nessuno vuol portarti via nulla, nè macchine, nè compagna (e buon per te che ce l'hai). Vai tranquillo, hai tutto dentro al box insieme al lattucio caldo coi biscotti.


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Dicembre 2012)

maya ha detto:


> *lui quel periodo che è stato dalla madre si è portato anche l'x-box vi rendete conto???*'
> si e guardato le partite col paparino comoodo comodo cenava e dormiva
> e forse qualche sega con i porno.... a
> e poi quando gli ha fatto comodo e tornato


Minchia. La moglie lo caccia di casa e lui pensa all'xbox. Che figata.


----------



## Daniele (28 Dicembre 2012)

maya ha detto:


> pentita lo sono stata...... e sono stata fedele per un po nn e che lo cornificato ogni gg della mia vita anzi... ho provato a essergli fedele
> mi sono fatta bella per lui ma senza riscontri
> gli ho fatto capì che lo desideravo e lui mi ha detto
> che sono malata... xke a lui nn fare sesso per un mese va bene...



Sai cosa è reale pentimento? Io fui tradito due volte da due ragazze diverse, solo la prima anche se non siamo stati insieme si è pentita di quello che ha fatto. Pur non stando più con me sai che ha fatto per me? Ecco quello è pentimento reale, tu cosa hai fatto per lui? Provare ad essere fedele non è il minimo, non è neppure da mettere nelle cose che si prova a fare, ma hai provato a cambiare tu? No, come non lo ha fatto lui. Lo sai che da quando sono stato tradito la seconda volta io non provo piacere nel fare sesso? E se per tuo marito non ci fosse più piacere con te, ci hai mai pensato che un tradimento lede parti della persona che non puoi capire? Anche per me non fare sesso per un mese va bene eccome, ne ho voglia una volta a trimestre penso ed è frustrante per me.


----------



## maya (28 Dicembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Neanche io non lo ero ed in certi frangenti non lo sono neanche ora...
> solo che quando ho avuto a che fare non solo con me in prima persona ma con la responsabilità di occuparmi di altri
> individui, per di più senza andarmeli a cercare, stai tranquilla che tutte stè paturnie del volere la vita come volevo sono passate...
> Mi sono presa la vita che mi è stata assegnata e ho cercato di tirarne fuori il meglio ...
> ...


xke la famiglia è sempre stato il mio sogno essendo una ragazza adottata e avendo vissuto in una famiglia dove mio padre ha sempre fattto tutto per noi io la vedo cosi..
vivo per i miei figli 
lavoro per loro
nn ho temp per me ma lo dedico a loro...la mia realizzazione personale nn mi interessa...
volevo 3 figli ne ho solo 2


----------



## maya (28 Dicembre 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Sai cosa è reale pentimento? Io fui tradito due volte da due ragazze diverse, solo la prima anche se non siamo stati insieme si è pentita di quello che ha fatto. Pur non stando più con me sai che ha fatto per me? Ecco quello è pentimento reale, tu cosa hai fatto per lui? Provare ad essere fedele non è il minimo, non è neppure da mettere nelle cose che si prova a fare, ma hai provato a cambiare tu? No, come non lo ha fatto lui. Lo sai che da quando sono stato tradito la seconda volta io non provo piacere nel fare sesso? E se per tuo marito non ci fosse più piacere con te, ci hai mai pensato che un tradimento lede parti della persona che non puoi capire? *Anche per me non fare sesso per un mese va bene eccome, ne ho voglia una volta a trimestre penso ed è frustrante per me.*


*
*
fatevi controllare nn siete uomini normali...


----------



## maya (28 Dicembre 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Joey, se per te solo la figa ha valore nella vita, come non darti torto? Ma vedi, a me un orgasmo non dice nulla, perchè non ne provo manco uno, quindi cosa mi è rimasto se non stare dietro alle mie due auto d'epoca e riuscire sentirmi soddisfatto quando quel maledetto motore suona bene? Si perchè quello che posso di manutenzione la faccio io, per quelle automobili ho fatto rinunce che altri ragazzi non hanno mai fatto, ho fatto turni di notte per potermi permettere di farle andare bene e dopo tante sfide nella mia vita per mantenere l'unica cosa che mi da un minimo di piacere...per amore dovrei rischiare la depressione? Ma siamo pazzi? Pensate, se avessi avuto la mia 500 funzionante quando fui tradito avrei subito il minimo dei danni da parte del tradimento, perchè quando esco con quella non ho pensieri...ed erano quelli che mi facevano male.
> Ma quando stavo male nessuno mi ha ascoltato quando dicevo che bastava mettere in moto la mia 500...no, uno spicologo è molto ma molto meglio e magari anche due psichiatri ed i farmaci e dopo 8000 Euro...nulla.
> Come al solito mi sono fidato delle persone e mi hanno deluso, ho fatto poi di mio e mi sono rimnesso in careggiata, come sempre poi, perchè quando diventi come me, non c'è psicologo o psichiatra che possa capire cosa sia normale o no, la mia norma non è quella degli altri, è diversa e parallela ed assurdo ma vero, la mia compagna finalmente ha capito questa cosa.
> 
> Non sono una persona per nulla interessante, però nel mio modo alieno di essere riesco rendere felice la mia compagna.


*ma se ti hanno tradito due donne ti sei mai chiesto se ce qualcosa in te che n  va???*


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Dicembre 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Sai cosa è reale pentimento? Io fui tradito due volte da due ragazze diverse, solo la prima anche se non siamo stati insieme si è pentita di quello che ha fatto. Pur non stando più con me sai che ha fatto per me? Ecco quello è pentimento reale, tu cosa hai fatto per lui? Provare ad essere fedele non è il minimo, non è neppure da mettere nelle cose che si prova a fare, ma hai provato a cambiare tu? No, come non lo ha fatto lui. Lo sai che da quando sono stato tradito la seconda volta io non provo piacere nel fare sesso? E se per tuo marito non ci fosse più piacere con te, ci hai mai pensato che un tradimento lede parti della persona che non puoi capire? *Anche per me non fare sesso per un mese va bene eccome, ne ho voglia una volta a trimestre penso ed è frustrante per me*.


Ma tu hai una compagna o l'accompagno, cioè un'infermiera?


----------



## maya (28 Dicembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ok si. Non deprimerti, stai sereno, nessuno vuol portarti via nulla, nè macchine, nè compagna (e buon per te che ce l'hai). Vai tranquillo, hai tutto dentro al box insieme al lattucio caldo coi biscotti.


nn crede più nelle donne ,nell'amore 
e scettico DANIELE 
e convinto che enssuno merita nulla


----------



## maya (28 Dicembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma tu hai una compagna o l'accompagno, cioè un'infermiera?





secondo me una compagna ma di cui nn gli frega un cazzo...
ci st solo perche ci dev stare...


----------



## OcchiVerdi (28 Dicembre 2012)

maya ha detto:


> *ma se ti hanno tradito due donne ti sei mai chiesto se ce qualcosa in te che n va???*


Poi non dire che non te la sei cercata. Dare le colpe del tradimento al tradito è decisamente meschino.


Siamo d'accordo che se c'è tradimento c'è, forse, un problema di fondo. Ma scaricare tutte le colpe è infantile e da codardi.


----------



## maya (28 Dicembre 2012)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Poi non dire che non te la sei cercata. Dare le colpe del tradimento al tradito è decisamente meschino.
> 
> 
> Siamo d'accordo che se c'è tradimento c'è, forse, un problema di fondo. Ma scaricare tutte le colpe è infantile e da codardi.


sicuramente ma se abbiamo tradito e xke lo volevamo e perche qualcosa ci mancava..


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Dicembre 2012)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Poi non dire che non te la sei cercata. Dare le colpe del tradimento al tradito è decisamente meschino.
> 
> 
> Siamo d'accordo che se c'è tradimento c'è, forse, un problema di fondo. Ma scaricare tutte le colpe è infantile e da codardi.


Ma che cazzo Occhivè, Maya sta pigliando schiaffi da Daniele da giorni e tu ti svegli adesso?


----------



## maya (28 Dicembre 2012)

mi piacerebbe fare entrare il mi marito in tutta questa discussione


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Dicembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Diciamo che indubbiamente Maya non sarà la persona più matura di questo mondo. Ma qua s'è scontrata con dei muri mica da ridere, oh. A me spiace per lei, però tirare fuori sta cosa del "io all'età sua già avevo fatto due guerre mondiali, campato otto figli e blablablabla" non serve a nulla, anzi, ti fa prendere lucciole per lanterne. E' chiaro Sbri cha non è che stiamo parlando di me o di te. Qua parliamo di due persone immature che fanno e prendono decisioni con una leggerezza disarmante. Ma DUE eh. Non solo una. Quando leggo sta poveretta che, non solo non sa dove sbattere la testa, si prende pure gli strali di Daniele, tu che porca puttana pare che sei la suocera, e non so quanti altri a darle addosso, mi piglia male. E che cazzo, a venticinque anni c'è già che è fatto e finito, ma anche chi no e chi non lo sarà mai. Regolatevi, merda.


....quindi? Voglio dire... in conclusione, di concreto che le proponi? Di consolarsi perchè non è l'unica immatura e c'è pure chi non cresce mai? Io le sto dicendo che deve crescere a prescindere da genitori, marito, suoceri e amanti, specie quelli trovati in chat(XD). Perchè... è lei che non sa dove sbattere la testa, appunto. E se continua a sperare che sarà il prossimo incontro a dare una svolta alla sua vita... rischia di non muovere il suo bel culetto nell'attesa. Maya ha ben capito che quello che sto dicendo lo dico per il suo bene... e non per un insano godimento a farla stare peggio.


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Dicembre 2012)

maya ha detto:


> *ma se ti hanno tradito due donne ti sei mai chiesto se ce qualcosa in te che n va???*


Maya, posso chiederti quante volte hai tradito tuo marito?Non aver paura delle reazioni, tanto sono solo parole che restano qui.


----------



## maya (28 Dicembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ....quindi? Voglio dire... in conclusione, di concreto che le proponi? Di consolarsi perchè non è l'unica immatura e c'è pure chi non cresce mai? Io le sto dicendo che deve crescere a prescindere da genitori, marito, suoceri e amanti, specie quelli trovati in chat(XD). Perchè... è lei che non sa dove sbattere la testa, appunto. E se continua a sperare che sarà il prossimo incontro a dare una svolta alla sua vita... rischia di non muovere il suo bel culetto nell'attesa. *Maya ha ben capito che quello che sto dicendo lo dico per il suo bene... e non per un insano godimento a farla stare peggio.*


*

*lo so sbriciolata*Maya ha ben capito che quello che sto dicendo lo dico per il suo  bene... e non per un insano godimento a farla stare peggio.[/QUOTE]* 

:unhappy::unhappy: bimba si forse aspetto che qualcosa cambi...........


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Dicembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ....quindi? Voglio dire... in conclusione, di concreto che le proponi? Di consolarsi perchè non è l'unica immatura e c'è pure chi non cresce mai? Io le sto dicendo che deve crescere a prescindere da genitori, marito, suoceri e amanti, specie quelli trovati in chat(XD). Perchè... è lei che non sa dove sbattere la testa, appunto. E se continua a sperare che sarà il prossimo incontro a dare una svolta alla sua vita... rischia di non muovere il suo bel culetto nell'attesa. Maya ha ben capito che quello che sto dicendo lo dico per il suo bene... e non per un insano godimento a farla stare peggio.


Nulla. Non ho soluzioni concrete da darle, o meglio, le soluzioni che potrei darle si baserebbero su una supposta maturità che, purtroppo per lei, Maya non ha. La sua sfortuna è che il marito è per assurdo anche meno maturo di lei. Ma questo è un conto. Un altro è addossarle tutto il peso e la respnsabilità del fatto che si trovi in questa situazione, e tu così non la stai mica aiutando. Di concreto le stai chiedendo di mostrarsi più vicina ad un marito che, in effetti, si proccupa di prendere l'xbox quando la moglie lo caccia di casa. Ora, Sbri: io non ho soluzioni, ma sono strasicuro che sta storia finirà coi suoceri che finiranno per crescere i nipoti, spero con risultati migliori che non coi loro propri figli, anche se ne dubito fortemente.


----------



## maya (28 Dicembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Maya, posso chiederti quante volte hai tradito tuo marito?Non aver paura delle reazioni, tanto sono solo parole che restano qui.


non l'ho tenuto il conto  :unhappy:


----------



## maya (28 Dicembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Nulla. Non ho soluzioni concrete da darle, o meglio, le soluzioni che potrei darle si baserebbero su una supposta maturità che, purtroppo per lei, Maya non ha. La sua sfortuna è che il marito è per assurdo anche meno maturo di lei. Ma questo è un conto. Un altro è addossarle tutto il peso e la respnsabilità del fatto che si trovi in questa situazione, e tu così non la stai mica aiutando. Di concreto le stai chiedendo di mostrarsi più vicina ad un marito che, in effetti, si proccupa di prendere l'xbox quando la moglie lo caccia di casa. Ora, Sbri: io non ho soluzioni, ma sono strasicuro che sta storia finirà c*oi suoceri che finiranno per crescere i nipoti,* spero con risultati migliori che non coi loro propri figli, anche se ne dubito fortemente.


spero d crescerli io...


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Dicembre 2012)

maya ha detto:


> non l'ho tenuto il conto :unhappy: piu di una volta


io intendevo chiedere quanti amanti hai avuto. Compreso il 44 enne. Ti faccio questa domanda perchè mi ha colpito che tu dicessi che hai provato ad essere fedele senza riuscirci. In un momento della tua vita che era molto impegnativo,( con i figli piccoli io non avevo tempo neppure di andare dal parrucchiere...) e con un lavoro che ti impegna molte ore al giorno, in un posto pubblico, bloccata lì dentro. Cosa ti ha spinto a cercare fuori, cosa speravi di trovare?


----------



## maya (28 Dicembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> io intendevo chiedere quanti amanti hai avuto. Compreso il 44 enne. Ti faccio questa domanda perchè mi ha colpito che tu dicessi che hai provato ad essere fedele senza riuscirci. In un momento della tua vita che era molto impegnativo,( con i figli piccoli io non avevo tempo neppure di andare dal parrucchiere...) e con un lavoro che ti impegna molte ore al giorno, in un posto pubblico, bloccata lì dentro. Cosa ti ha spinto a cercare fuori, cosa speravi di trovare?


l'ho trovato il tempo...


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Dicembre 2012)

maya ha detto:


> l'ho trovato il tempo...


Eh, ma quanti ne hai avuti? Due?


----------



## Minerva (28 Dicembre 2012)

maya ha detto:


> l'ho trovato il tempo...


evabeh...una ci mette pure la buona volontà di capirti ma se sfotti


----------



## maya (28 Dicembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> evabeh...una ci mette pure la buona volontà di capirti ma se sfotti


nn sfottoooooooooo


----------



## Minerva (28 Dicembre 2012)

maya ha detto:


> nn sfottoooooooooo


e ti pare che ci sia da ridere in quello che dici ...con due bambini a casa che hanno un padre e una madre che fanno a gara in chi è più infantile?
mettici un po' di buona volontà


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Dicembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Nulla. Non ho soluzioni concrete da darle, o meglio, le soluzioni che potrei darle si baserebbero su una supposta maturità che, purtroppo per lei, Maya non ha. La sua sfortuna è che il marito è per assurdo anche meno maturo di lei. Ma questo è un conto. Un altro è addossarle tutto il peso e la respnsabilità del fatto che si trovi in questa situazione, e tu così non la stai mica aiutando. *Di concreto le stai chiedendo di mostrarsi più vicina ad un marito che, in effetti, si proccupa di prendere l'xbox quando la moglie lo caccia di casa*. Ora, Sbri: io non ho soluzioni, ma sono strasicuro che sta storia finirà coi suoceri che finiranno per crescere i nipoti, spero con risultati migliori che non coi loro propri figli, anche se ne dubito fortemente.


No. Di concreto le sto chiedendo di non addossare tutta la responsabilità al fatto che lui l'abbia delusa. Perchè tutti noi ci illudiamo... poi veniamo delusi, prima o poi. Ma quando arriva la delusione si tirano le somme e si vede se ciò che ci aspettavamo fosse poi così importante, tanto importante da buttare tutto, per un sogno, o se invece non valga la pena di salvare una normalissima realtà. A volte bisogna mettere i piedi per terra.


----------



## Simy (28 Dicembre 2012)

*R: Alzare il polverone ..e poi nn sapere più se è la cosa giusta ... può succedere???*



maya ha detto:


> nn sfottoooooooooo


No per niente ...


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Dicembre 2012)

maya ha detto:


> nn sfottoooooooooo


Ou? Mbè? Quanti?


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Dicembre 2012)

maya ha detto:


> l'ho trovato il tempo... trovavo le scuse di andare a fare la spesa...


O a fare la spesa ci metti un sacco di tempo... oppure... visto che con la spesa dovevi tornare...:singleeye:


----------



## lothar57 (28 Dicembre 2012)

maya ha detto:


> sicuramente ma se abbiamo tradito e xke lo volevamo e perche qualcosa ci mancava..


Non concordo...io non ho nessunissimo problema...e tocco ferro..proprio tutto perfetto..eppure.....


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Dicembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> evabeh...una ci mette pure la buona volontà di capirti ma se sfotti


mannò dài sta sdrammatizzando un po'... dopo la lavata di capo...


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Dicembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Non concordo...io non ho nessunissimo problema...e tocco ferro..proprio tutto perfetto..eppure.....


Eppure micione ti manca sempre 30 a far 31, eh?


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Dicembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> No. Di concreto le sto chiedendo di non addossare tutta la responsabilità al fatto che lui l'abbia delusa. Perchè tutti noi ci illudiamo... poi veniamo delusi, prima o poi. Ma quando arriva la delusione si tirano le somme e si vede se ciò che ci aspettavamo fosse poi così importante, tanto importante da buttare tutto, per un sogno, o se invece non valga la pena di salvare una normalissima realtà. A volte bisogna mettere i piedi per terra.


Va bene.


----------



## maya (28 Dicembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> No. Di concreto le sto chiedendo di non addossare tutta la responsabilità al fatto che lui l'abbia delusa. Perchè tutti noi ci illudiamo... poi veniamo delusi, prima o poi. Ma quando arriva la delusione si tirano le somme e si vede se ciò che ci aspettavamo fosse poi così importante, tanto importante da buttare tutto, per un sogno, o se invece non valga la pena di salvare una normalissima realtà. A volte bisogna mettere i piedi per terra.


se vi facessi leggere tutti i suoi messaggi 
xke e cambiato da sposato ..
xke si e appollaiato????
lui ha la sua famiglia i figli il lavoro un hobby il resto nn conta più???
nn ci posso credere che ce gente che vive cosi...


----------



## maya (28 Dicembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ou? Mbè? Quanti?


sicuramente di più


----------



## maya (28 Dicembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> O a fare la spesa ci metti un sacco di tempo... oppure... visto che con la spesa dovevi tornare...:singleeye:


.

nn faccio l'amore solo per puro desiderio fisico
...


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Dicembre 2012)

maya ha detto:


> sicuramente più di due


Maya, il numero. Tanto qua non è che ti conosce nessuno ed è un forum sul tradimento. Tre? Quattro?


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Dicembre 2012)

maya ha detto:


> facevo al spesa e poi mi incontravo...molte volte sono state persone che ho conosciuto in chat ...e poi viste dal vivo
> a letto sn andata con 5 soli
> 
> nn faccio l'amore solo per puro desiderio fisico
> con gli uomini con cui l'ho fatto volevo una storia...e nn l'ho mai avuta solo con uno e durata un annetto...e ancora se ci si vede ci si cerca...


in sei anni di matrimonio con due gravidanze nel mezzo? Ciumbia!


----------



## Minerva (28 Dicembre 2012)

ma prendi in mano la tua vita...cazzarola
essere giovani è pure una grande forza ed energia .fin'ora abbiamo detto dell'inesperienza ma vogliamo parlare  delle potenzialità che hai?
e cambialo il mondo che ti circonda invece di lagnartene.
tu puoi
e non con gli amanti nei ritagli di tempo , costruisci la famiglia che desideravi,magari con un altro ma comincia a lavorare su di te e sui bimbi.
quella è comunque una famiglia, la tua 





maya ha detto:


> se vi facessi leggere tutti i suoi messaggi
> xke e cambiato da sposato ..
> xke si e appollaiato????
> lui ha la sua famiglia i figli il lavoro un hobby il resto nn conta più???
> nn ci posso credere che ce gente che vive cosi...


----------



## maya (28 Dicembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Maya, il numero. Tanto qua non è che ti conosce nessuno ed è un forum sul tradimento. Tre? Quattro?


conosciuti una decina di uomini 
andata  con 5


----------



## maya (28 Dicembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> in sei anni di matrimonio con due gravidanze nel mezzo? Ciumbia!



:unhappy::unhappy:


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Dicembre 2012)

maya ha detto:


> facevo al spesa e poi mi incontravo...molte volte sono state persone che ho conosciuto in chat ...e poi viste dal vivo
> *a letto sn andata con 5 soli*


Ah. Vabbè, ma sei andata a letto con cinque persone da quando ti sei sposata (e non mi pare tu sia sposata da tantissimo, no?) e fai pure le faccine tristi?


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Dicembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> in sei anni di matrimonio con due gravidanze nel mezzo? Ciumbia!


Quoto.


----------



## Minerva (28 Dicembre 2012)

ma ora dove sono i bambini? chi sta con loro? cosa stanno facendo?
vai a leggergli le favole, altro che amanti


----------



## maya (28 Dicembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma ora dove sono i bambini? chi sta con loro? cosa stanno facendo?
> vai a leggergli le favole, altro che amanti


i bimbi sono coi nonni e io sn a lavoro fino a sera ...


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Dicembre 2012)

maya ha detto:


> :unhappy::unhappy:


diciamo che tuo marito aveva i suoi hobby... tu i tuoi, eh? 
Ma.... 



la spesa la facevi prima o dopo?
(Min, perdona, sdrammatizziamo un attimo poi ricomincio a torchiarla)


----------



## maya (28 Dicembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> diciamo che tuo marito aveva i suoi hobby... tu i tuoi, eh?
> Ma....
> 
> 
> ...


nn erano hobby ho sempre cercato l'amore io


----------



## maya (28 Dicembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ah. Vabbè, ma sei andata a letto con cinque persone da quando ti sei sposata (e non mi pare tu sia sposata da tantissimo, no?) e fai pure le faccine tristi?


joey sono delusa di me ecco perche faccina triste...nn riesco a vivere sapendo di essere una donna nn fedele.. 
io sono stufa di essere cosi
vorrei solo amare ed essere fedele


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Dicembre 2012)

maya ha detto:


> joey sono delusa di me ecco perche faccina triste...nn riesco a vivere sapendo di essere una donna nn fedele..
> io sono stufa di essere cosi
> vorrei solo amare ed essere fedele


ma tuo marito di quanti ha saputo?


----------



## lothar57 (28 Dicembre 2012)

maya ha detto:


> joey sono delusa di me ecco perche faccina triste...nn riesco a vivere sapendo di essere una donna nn fedele..
> io sono stufa di essere cosi
> vorrei solo amare ed essere fedele



cara gatta...ci sono le vie di mezzo no???5 uomini in 6 anni forse e'un po'troppo....dovresti''battezzarne''uno..e vederlo una volta al mese...


----------



## Tebe (28 Dicembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> in sei anni di matrimonio con due gravidanze nel mezzo? Ciumbia!



tutte alle altre le fortune.
Lo sapevo che sette anni di tibetana e tebana fedeltà non avrebbero portato a nulla di buono.



Continuo a leggervi ma non intervengo più.


----------



## Minerva (28 Dicembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> diciamo che tuo marito aveva i suoi hobby... tu i tuoi, eh?
> Ma....
> 
> 
> ...


 non voglio torchiarla...parto sempre con affetto e poi mi fa partire l'embolo


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Dicembre 2012)

maya ha detto:


> joey sono delusa di me ecco perche faccina triste...nn riesco a vivere sapendo di essere una donna nn fedele..
> io sono stufa di essere cosi
> vorrei solo amare ed essere fedele


Immagino sia così, si.


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Dicembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> non voglio torchiarla...parto sempre con affetto e poi mi fa partire l'embolo


eh lo so.
 ohmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Tebe (28 Dicembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> non voglio torchiarla...parto sempre con affetto* e poi mi fa partire l'embolo*



:risata:


----------



## maya (28 Dicembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> non voglio torchiarla...parto sempre con affetto e poi mi fa partire l'embolo


----------



## Minerva (28 Dicembre 2012)

maya ha detto:


> nn erano hobby ho sempre cercato l'amore io


ommmmmmmm:yoga:


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Dicembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Immagino sia così, si.


stavi dicendo qualcosa di un xbox tu, prima?


----------



## maya (28 Dicembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> tutte alle altre le fortune.
> Lo sapevo che sette anni di tibetana e tebana fedeltà non avrebbero portato a nulla di buono.
> 
> 
> ...


xke???


----------



## Simy (28 Dicembre 2012)

*R: Alzare il polverone  e poi nn sapere più se è la cosa giusta ... può succedere???*



Minerva ha detto:


> ommmmmmmm:yoga:


Io non ce la faccio....davvero...leggo e basta:sly:


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Dicembre 2012)

Si vabbè, mò non ricominciate a fare le puritane Sbriciolata e Minerva. Che Sbriciolata tanto quanto, ma è Minerva che la porta sulla cattiva strada. E' chiaro che qua si parla di una traditrice, se ne parlava pure prima. Ricordo a tutti, specie alla nostra santa emiliana, che a Minerva parte l'emobolo quando non prende le pillole del dottore, e che quindi non fa testo.


----------



## Minerva (28 Dicembre 2012)

la pillola, santaminetti! è che per ricordarmela ne devo prendere un'altraXD





Joey Blow ha detto:


> Si vabbè, mò non ricominciate a fare le puritane Sbriciolata e Minerva. Che Sbriciolata tanto quanto, ma è Minerva che la porta sulla cattiva strada. E' chiaro che qua si parla di una traditrice, se ne parlava pure prima. Ricordo a tutti, specie alla nostra santa emiliana, che a Minerva parte l'emobolo quando non prende le pillole del dottore, e che quindi non fa testo.


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Dicembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Si vabbè, mò non ricominciate a fare le puritane Sbriciolata e Minerva. Che Sbriciolata tanto quanto, ma è Minerva che la porta sulla cattiva strada. E' chiaro che qua si parla di una traditrice, se ne parlava pure prima. Ricordo a tutti, specie alla nostra santa emiliana, che a Minerva parte l'emobolo quando non prende le pillole del dottore, e che quindi non fa testo.


seee, come se fosse Antani, prematurata, per due.


----------



## maya (28 Dicembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> stavi dicendo qualcosa di un xbox tu, prima?


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Dicembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> stavi dicendo qualcosa di un xbox tu, prima?


E allora? Fammi capire: il marito la trascura, non la scopa (perchè poi questo è in soldoni), lei glielo fa presente, lui glissa, lei lo cornifica a nastro, poi lo caccia fuori di casa e sto stronzo si porta l'xbox? Bello. Fico lui.


----------



## Minerva (28 Dicembre 2012)

anch'io preferisco la playstation 3, in effetti





Joey Blow ha detto:


> E allora? Fammi capire: il marito la trascura, non la scopa (perchè poi questo è in soldoni), lei glielo fa presente, lui glissa, lei lo cornifica a nastro, poi lo caccia fuori di casa e sto stronzo si porta l'xbox? Bello. Fico lui.


----------



## Tebe (28 Dicembre 2012)

maya ha detto:


> xke???



Perchè non posso esserti di nessun aiuto. A differenza di Sbri e Joey, che invece  hanno il dono di indirizzarti senza guidarti senza farlo in maniera coercitiva.


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Dicembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> seee, come se fosse Antani, prematurata, per due.


No no, è esattamante così. Se l'avesse cornificato una o due volte pace, visto che è capitato più spesso, allora il marito è uno che in merito non ha colpe. Eh bè.


----------



## maya (28 Dicembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ommmmmmmm:yoga:


me la spieghi???


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Dicembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E allora? Fammi capire: il marito la trascura, non la scopa (perchè poi questo è in soldoni), lei glielo fa presente, lui glissa, lei lo cornifica a nastro, poi lo caccia fuori di casa e sto stronzo si porta l'xbox? Bello. Fico lui.


ah ho capito. Era importante che andasse via senza. Scusa. Non avevo colto l'aspetto. Sono poco senzibbile ultimamente.


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Dicembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> anch'io preferisco la playstation 3, in effetti


Vero. Anche se una xbox per qualche esclusiva me l'accatterei pure. Solo che chi ha tempo, poi.


----------



## maya (28 Dicembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E allora? Fammi capire: il marito la trascura, non la scopa (perchè poi questo è in soldoni), lei glielo fa presente, lui glissa, lei lo cornifica a nastro, poi lo caccia fuori di casa e sto stronzo si porta l'xbox? Bello. Fico lui.


una sera guardava la juve...nuda su di lui .................................................. scansata via 
ora no dopo la juve si... 
io presi e andai a letto vaffanculo gli dissi...


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Dicembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ah ho capito. Era importante che andasse via senza. Scusa. Non avevo colto l'aspetto. Sono poco senzibbile ultimamente.


No, era importante che l'xbox non fosse la priorità in quel momento.


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Dicembre 2012)

maya ha detto:


>


ma tuo marito ha cominciato subito a trascurarti? dicevi prima che il primo amante, se non ho capito male, l'hai incontrato al battesimo di tua figlia... quindi.. eravate sposati da... un paio di anni?


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Dicembre 2012)

maya ha detto:


> una sera guardava la juve...nuda su di lui .................................................. scansata via
> ora no dopo la juve si...
> io presi e andai a letto vaffanculo gli dissi...


Ma perchè ci hai fatto due figli? Cioè, sti tradimenti sono arrivati dopo il secondo figlio? O ti sei sentita trascurata da subito?


----------



## lothar57 (28 Dicembre 2012)

maya ha detto:


> una sera guardava la juve...nuda su di lui .................................................. scansata via
> ora no dopo la juve si...
> io presi e andai a letto vaffanculo gli dissi...



ahahahhah....mi sa sia diventato checca allora...pero'illuminami Juve contro chi??....


----------



## Simy (28 Dicembre 2012)

*R: Alzare il polverone .e poi nn sapere più se è la cosa giusta ... può succedere???*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> No no, è esattamante così. Se l'avesse cornificato una o due volte pace, visto che è capitato più spesso, allora il marito è uno che in merito non ha colpe. Eh bè.


Ma mi sembra che le colpe al marito siano state date...e tra tutti e due non ne fanno uno sano probabilmente ...ma siccome si sono sentiti.abbastanza adulti da mettere al mondo due figli é bene che si sentano altrettanto adulti da fare le cose con cervello per il bene dei loro figli.

Poi joey pure lei che in sei anni di matrimonio ha conosciuto circa dieci uomini un chat finendo a letto con la metà di questi...?????

 Ps.se lo avesse fatto lui avrei avuto la stessa considerazione


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Dicembre 2012)

maya ha detto:


> una sera guardava la juve...nuda su di lui .................................................. scansata via
> ora no dopo la juve si...
> io presi e andai a letto vaffanculo gli dissi...


ma tu, bella di zia, perchè hai 'sta fissa per il calcio? Nel senso: male che vada la juve gioca alle 20:30... alle 22 la partita è finita. Importunarlo dopo no?? Mi rendo conto che innervosisca 'sto atteggiamento... ma è diffuso. Ci sono uomini che non ci rinunciano alla squadra del cuore. Ti dirò: anche donne. Non io. Ma il principio è un altro: se sai che ci tiene, perchè ti metti a fare la gare con la Juve? Non è che sia difficile da capire che gli vuoi fare anche il dispettuccio di non fargli vedere la partita...


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Dicembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ahahahhah....mi sa sia diventato checca allora...*pero'illuminami Juve contro chi??*....


Grande micione sei SEMPRE IL MIGLIORE!!!


----------



## Simy (28 Dicembre 2012)

*R: Alzare il polverone ..e poi nn sapere più se è la cosa giusta ... può succedere???*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma tu, bella di zia, perchè hai 'sta fissa per il calcio? Nel senso: male che vada la juve gioca alle 20:30... alle 22 la partita è finita. Importunarlo dopo no?? Mi rendo conto che innervosisca 'sto atteggiamento... ma è diffuso. Ci sono uomini che non ci rinunciano alla squadra del cuore. Ti dirò: anche donne. Non io. Ma il principio è un altro: se sai che ci tiene, perchè ti metti a fare la gare con la Juve? Non è che sia difficile da capire che gli vuoi fare anche il dispettuccio di non fargli vedere la partita...


Concordo.. se gioca la roma non esisto per nessuno


----------



## maya (28 Dicembre 2012)

mi sono sentita trascurata da quando e nata la piccola perche con lei appena piccola lui 3 volte a settimana andava al campo e io a piangere dietro a una bimba buttata in campagna io abituata alla città  con le coliche...xke appena nata


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Dicembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ahahahhah....mi sa sia diventato checca allora...pero'illuminami Juve contro chi??....


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:grande! Ma tu vieni importunato micione quando guardi la partita?


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Dicembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> *Ma mi sembra che le colpe al marito siano state date...*e tra tutti e due non ne fanno uno sano probabilmente ...ma siccome si sono sentiti.abbastanza adulti da mettere al mondo due figli é bene che si sentano altrettanto adulti da fare le cose con cervello per il bene dei loro figli.
> 
> Poi joey pure lei che in sei anni di matrimonio ha conosciuto circa dieci uomini un chat finendo a letto con la metà di questi...?????
> 
> Ps.se lo avesse fatto lui avrei avuto la stessa considerazione


Mica tanto. Anzi. Poi vabbè, bisogna vedere quando ha cominciato a sentirsi rifiutata, perchè di questo mi pare si tratti. Cioè se sti tradimenti sono tutti dell'ultimo periodo o meno, a parte quella avvenuto nel 2009.


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Dicembre 2012)

maya ha detto:


> mi sono sentita trascurata da quando e nata la piccola perche con lei appena piccola lui 3 volte a settimana andava al campo e io a piangere dietro a una bimba buttata in campagna io abituata alla città con le coliche...xke appena nata


ma ci andava anche prima a giocare a calcio o no?


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Dicembre 2012)

maya ha detto:


> mi sono sentita trascurata da quando e nata la piccola perche con lei appena piccola lui 3 volte a settimana andava al campo e io a piangere dietro a una bimba buttata in campagna io abituata alla città con le coliche...xke appena nata


La piccola sarebbe la seconda?


----------



## Simy (28 Dicembre 2012)

*R: Alzare il polverone . e poi nn sapere più se è la cosa giusta ... può succedere???*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> La piccola sarebbe la seconda?


Credo sia la prima


----------



## maya (28 Dicembre 2012)

giocava anche da fidanzati
cmq la piccola e la prima figlia
si forse volevo vede se cedeva a me o alla partita


----------



## maya (28 Dicembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Mica tanto. Anzi. Poi vabbè, bisogna vedere quando ha cominciato a sentirsi rifiutata, perchè di questo mi pare si tratti. Cioè se sti tradimenti sono tutti dell'ultimo periodo o meno, a parte quella avvenuto nel 2009.


si questi tradimenti sono di un anno e mezzo fa a oggi.... gente conosciuta in chat 
e qualcuno che gia conoscevo e che e successo il misfatto...


----------



## maya (28 Dicembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> Credo sia la prima


la 1


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Dicembre 2012)

maya ha detto:


> giocava anche da fidanzati
> *cmq la piccola e la prima figlia
> *si forse volevo vede se cedeva a me o alla partita


Ma perchè ne hai fatto pure un altro? Se non ti stava bene già allora, perchè non hai aspettato prima di fare il fratello/sorella? Capisco l'immaturità, capisco che coi sentimenti non si quadra, capisco tutto. Però, cazzo. La famiglia numerosa si, ma almeno falla con uno che ti sta bene, se non altro quando ci fai i figli. Tutti.


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Dicembre 2012)

maya ha detto:


> si questi tradimenti sono di un anno e mezzo fa a oggi.... gente conosciuta in chat
> e qualcuno che gia conoscevo e che e successo il misfatto...


Ste chat dovrebbero chiuderle. Pensa se ci rimorchiavi Ultimo.


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Dicembre 2012)

maya ha detto:


> giocava anche da fidanzati
> cmq la piccola e la prima figlia
> si* forse volevo vede se cedeva a me o alla partita *


ma perchè??? Maya, pensaci. Non è che tuo marito per dimostrarti qualcosa doveva rinunciare a una sua passione... che dopotutto è innocente. Tu volevi che per te lui rinunciasse, che lui ti mettesse avanti a tutto. Tu l'hai fatto? Ma soprattutto... è utile? ERA OVVIO CHE TU CONTASSI PIU' DI UNA PARTITA, ERI SUA MOGLIE. Spiegami perchè è così importante che lui rinunci a ciò che gli piace, per te.


----------



## iosonoio (28 Dicembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma tu, bella di zia, perchè hai 'sta fissa per il calcio? Nel senso: male che vada la juve gioca alle 20:30... alle 22 la partita è finita. Importunarlo dopo no?? Mi rendo conto che innervosisca 'sto atteggiamento... ma è diffuso. Ci sono uomini che non ci rinunciano alla squadra del cuore. Ti dirò: anche donne. Non io. Ma il principio è un altro: se sai che ci tiene, perchè ti metti a fare la gare con la Juve? Non è che sia difficile da capire che gli vuoi fare anche il dispettuccio di non fargli vedere la partita...


Bella di zia nun se pò sentì...
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## maya (28 Dicembre 2012)

EGOISTICAMENTE VOLEVO METTERLO NELLE CONDIZIONI DI DIRE ORA HO IL FIGLIO MASCHIO MI OCCUPO DI LUI. PENSAVO CHE IL MASCHIO L'AVREBBE TENUTO PIù A CASA E INVECE DI STO FIGLIO MASCHIO STRAVEDO IOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
Lo amo più della mia vita 
cmq il 2 l'ha voluto anche lui


----------



## maya (28 Dicembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma perchè??? Maya, pensaci. Non è che tuo marito per dimostrarti qualcosa doveva rinunciare a una sua passione... che dopotutto è innocente. Tu volevi che per te lui rinunciasse, che lui ti mettesse avanti a tutto. Tu l'hai fatto? Ma soprattutto... è utile? ERA OVVIO CHE TU CONTASSI PIU' DI UNA PARTITA, ERI SUA MOGLIE. Spiegami perchè è così importante che lui rinunci a ciò che gli piace, per te.


xke ho paura di essere meno importante di una partita infatti stasera e al campo...e io sola all'edicola indisposta da stamani alle 9 con le fitte  alla pancia


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Dicembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma perchè??? Maya, pensaci. Non è che tuo marito per dimostrarti qualcosa doveva rinunciare a una sua passione... che dopotutto è innocente. Tu volevi che per te lui rinunciasse, che lui ti mettesse avanti a tutto. Tu l'hai fatto? Ma soprattutto... è utile? *ERA OVVIO CHE TU CONTASSI PIU' DI UNA PARTITA, ERI SUA MOGLIE.* Spiegami perchè è così importante che lui rinunci a ciò che gli piace, per te.


Madonna che ragionamenti della merda Sbri. E' ovvio una sega. Sono pagine e pagine che ti dice che si sentiva trascurata, che cazzo. Eh. Quello da casa se n'è andato con l'xbox (eccola che torna). Che dici? In un rapporto "normale" grazie al cazzo che lo lasci perdere perchè sai che tu sei su un piedistallo, se una ha bisogno di conferme no. Le cerchi le conferme, e se non ci sono agisci di  conseguenza. E che è, sei grande e grossa pure tu.


----------



## Simy (28 Dicembre 2012)

*R: Alzare il polverone . e poi nn sapere più se è la cosa giusta ... può succedere???*



maya ha detto:


> EGOISTICAMENTE VOLEVO METTERLO NELLE CONDIZIONI DI DIRE ORA HO IL FIGLIO MASCHIO MI OCCUPO DI LUI. PENSAVO CHE IL MASCHIO L'AVREBBE TENUTO PIù A CASA E INVECE DI STO FIGLIO MASCHIO STRAVEDO IOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Lo amo più della mia vita
> cmq il 2 l'ha voluto anche lui


Non ce la posso fare...mi rimetto.a leggere che é meglio....


----------



## maya (28 Dicembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ste chat dovrebbero chiuderle. Pensa se ci rimorchiavi Ultimo.


sono la rovina XD


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Dicembre 2012)

maya ha detto:


> EGOISTICAMENTE VOLEVO METTERLO NELLE CONDIZIONI DI DIRE ORA HO IL FIGLIO MASCHIO MI OCCUPO DI LUI. PENSAVO CHE IL MASCHIO L'AVREBBE TENUTO PIù A CASA E INVECE DI STO FIGLIO MASCHIO STRAVEDO IOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Lo amo più della mia vita
> cmq il 2 l'ha voluto anche lui


ohmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm



vado a fare la spesa.
serve nulla ragazzi?


----------



## Simy (28 Dicembre 2012)

*R: Alzare il polverone ..e poi nn sapere più se è la cosa giusta ... può succedere???*



maya ha detto:


> xke ho paura di essere meno importante di una partita infatti stasera e al campo...e io sola all'edicola indisposta da stamani alle 9 con le fitte  alla pancia


Ma st'edicola é aperta h24?


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Dicembre 2012)

maya ha detto:


> EGOISTICAMENTE VOLEVO METTERLO NELLE CONDIZIONI DI DIRE ORA HO IL FIGLIO MASCHIO MI OCCUPO DI LUI. PENSAVO CHE IL MASCHIO L'AVREBBE TENUTO PIù A CASA E INVECE DI STO FIGLIO MASCHIO STRAVEDO IOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Lo amo più della mia vita
> cmq il 2 l'ha voluto anche lui


Madonna. E se t'usciva femmina ne facevi un altro, magari.


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Dicembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ohmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Salutami la cassiera.


----------



## lothar57 (28 Dicembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:grande! Ma tu vieni importunato micione quando guardi la partita?



hahaahh....ci mancherebbe altro!!!!!aspetto di andare a ninna mia cara...e poi come sai le nostre partite sono piu'avvincenti..la Juve si sa che le vince tutte no??


----------



## lothar57 (28 Dicembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Salutami la cassiera.




mitico Joey:mexican::mexican::mexican:


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Dicembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Madonna che ragionamenti della merda Sbri. E' ovvio una sega. Sono pagine e pagine che ti dice che si sentiva trascurata, che cazzo. Eh. Quello da casa se n'è andato con l'xbox (eccola che torna). Che dici? In un rapporto "normale" grazie al cazzo che lo lasci perdere perchè sai che tu sei su un piedistallo, se una ha bisogno di conferme no. Le cerchi le conferme, e se non ci sono agisci di conseguenza. E che è, sei grande e grossa pure tu.


ma non con una partita di pallone, le cerchi le conferme! eccheccacchio! Quello se n'è andato con l'xbox perchè almeno così si passava il tempo senza pensare alla tegola che gli è arrivata in capo. 
Cazzo, l'avrai avuta una passione pure tu, lui aveva 25 anni quando si è sposato, avrà diritto a fare un po' di sport e guardarsi una partita. Avesse detto che andava al bar tutte le sere, avrei capito.
Se non avesse fatto sport si sarebbe sentita trascurata perchè lui metteva su pancia, magari!


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Dicembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Salutami la cassiera.


Presenterò.


----------



## maya (28 Dicembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> Non ce la posso fare...mi rimetto.a leggere che é meglio....


si io pensando che avesse die figli rinunciava un po alle sue cose...


----------



## Simy (28 Dicembre 2012)

*R: Alzare il polverone .e poi nn sapere più se è la cosa giusta ... può succedere???*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ohmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A me il latte


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Dicembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> hahaahh....ci mancherebbe altro!!!!!aspetto di andare a ninna mia cara...e poi come sai le nostre partite sono piu'avvincenti..la Juve si sa che le vince tutte no??


Ohhhh vedi????
Quando gioca la squadra del cuore, non tromba neanche Lothar!!!!
Il caso è chiuso


----------



## Simy (28 Dicembre 2012)

*R: Alzare il polverone .e poi nn sapere più se è la cosa giusta ... può succedere???*



maya ha detto:


> si io pensando che avesse die figli rinunciava un po alle sue cose...


:screwy::banghead:


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Dicembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma non con una partita di pallone, le cerchi le conferme! eccheccacchio! Quello se n'è andato con l'xbox perchè almeno così si passava il tempo senza pensare alla tegola che gli è arrivata in capo.
> Cazzo, l'avrai avuta una passione pure tu, lui aveva 25 anni quando si è sposato, avrà diritto a fare un po' di sport e guardarsi una partita. Avesse detto che andava al bar tutte le sere, avrei capito.
> Se non avesse fatto sport si sarebbe sentita trascurata perchè lui metteva su pancia, magari!


Quello se n'è andato con l'xbox perchè è un povero svantaggiato che quando la moglie gli chiede di dare di più, a letto, risponde che per lui una volta al mese basta e avanza. Capito? La pancia già ce l'ha, mi pare. Sta perdendo i capelli e gli mancano pure i denti. Maya ha scritto che non ne fa una questione fisica. Ma se il marito non la cerca è chiaro che le conferme, cazzo, le cerchi. Io le mie passioni le ho sempre assecondate, ma mia moglie stava sempre al top. Mettici pure che a me PIACE scopare, quindi si, magari univo l'utile al dilettevole. Anzi, magari lo strano sono io. Senza dubbio, anzi.


----------



## maya (28 Dicembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma non con una partita di pallone, le cerchi le conferme! eccheccacchio! Quello se n'è andato con l'xbox perchè almeno così si passava il tempo senza pensare alla tegola che gli è arrivata in capo.
> Cazzo, l'avrai avuta una passione pure tu, lui aveva 25 anni quando si è sposato, avrà diritto a fare un po' di sport e guardarsi una partita. Avesse detto che andava al bar tutte le sere, avrei capito.
> Se non avesse fatto sport si sarebbe sentita trascurata perchè lui metteva su pancia, magari!


siete tutti cosi convinti che mi sentivo trascurata xke metteva su pancia io nn SONO QUELLA DONNA CHE GUARDA L'ASpETTO FISICO VI FaREI VEDE' CHE UOMINI HO AVUTO  brutti ma brutti davvero brutti 
io guardo all'interno di uan persona no se e palestrato...
si ho avuto il mip hobby fino a 17 anni poi ho mollato una volta che ho deciso di mettere su famiglia
nn ho bisogno di hobby
io nn ne ho bisogno sono diversa sono aliena  :sonar: ho il radar al posto del cervello


----------



## Minerva (28 Dicembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ohmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
> 
> 
> 
> ...


un antiacido, grazie:unhappy:


----------



## maya (28 Dicembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Quello se n'è andato con l'xbox perchè è un povero svantaggiato che quando la moglie gli chiede di dare di più, a letto, risponde che per lui una volta al mese basta e avanza. Capito? La pancia già ce l'ha, mi pare. Sta perdendo i capelli e gli mancano pure i denti. Maya ha scritto che non ne fa una questione fisica. Ma se il marito non la cerca è chiaro che le conferme, cazzo, le cerchi. Io le mie passioni le ho sempre assecondate, ma mia moglie stava sempre al top. Mettici pure che a me PIACE scopare, quindi si, magari univo l'utile al dilettevole. Anzi, magari lo strano sono io. Senza dubbio, anzi.


SCOPARE è IL TOP DEL TOP E SE NN SI VA A 20/30 ANNI NN SI FA PIù


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Dicembre 2012)

maya ha detto:


> SCOPARE è IL TOP DEL TOP E SE NN SI VA A 20/30 ANNI NN SI FA PIù


...


----------



## Minerva (28 Dicembre 2012)

maya ha detto:


> SCOPARE è IL TOP DEL TOP E SE NN SI VA A 20/30 ANNI NN SI FA PIù


bisogna intendersi sul top di cosa.
hai una situazione in questo momento che dovrebbe farti riflettere su altre priorità.


----------



## maya (28 Dicembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> bisogna intendersi sul top di cosa.
> hai una situazione in questo momento che dovrebbe farti riflettere su altre priorità.


si parlava di scopà... e una cosa importante per me fondmentale... nel rapporto adesso e ovvio che in questa dsituazione nemmeno ci penso ma rispondevo a joey :rotfl:


----------



## Duchessa (28 Dicembre 2012)

maya ha detto:


> joey sono delusa di me ecco perche faccina triste...nn riesco a vivere sapendo di essere una donna nn fedele..
> *io sono stufa di essere cosi*
> vorrei solo amare ed *essere fedele*


Non si può voler essere quel che non si è. Per ora va così e basta. 



maya ha detto:


> SCOPARE è IL TOP DEL TOP E SE NN SI VA A 20/30 ANNI NN SI FA PIù


Guarda qui sbagli. Dopo lo si fa meglio.


----------



## maya (28 Dicembre 2012)

Duchessa ha detto:


> *Non si può voler essere quel che non si è. Per ora va così e basta. *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lothar57 (28 Dicembre 2012)

maya ha detto:


> SCOPARE è IL TOP DEL TOP E SE NN SI VA A 20/30 ANNI NN SI FA PIù



Maya ..ahahahah.ma cosa dici???guarda che e'il contrario..piu'passano gli anni e piu'si migliora...io poi l'esempio di come sono abituate(male..)le tue coetanee,a sesso...l'ho ben presente..


----------



## maya (28 Dicembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Maya ..ahahahah.ma cosa dici???guarda che e'il contrario..piu'passano gli anni e piu'si migliora...io poi l'esempio di come sono abituate(male..)le tue coetanee,a sesso...l'ho ben presente..


lo so l'esperienza me lo conferma gli anni fanno la looroooo


----------



## Tebe (28 Dicembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Maya ..ahahahah.ma cosa dici???guarda che e'il contrario..piu'passano gli anni e piu'si migliora...io poi l'esempio di come sono abituate(male..)le tue coetanee,a sesso...l'ho ben presente..



che classe...


----------



## maya (28 Dicembre 2012)

ancora a lavoroooo nn ne posso più.....
che voglia di coccole che nessuno mai mi farà...

solo il mio cane fedele qui con me...fino a stasera mi accoompagna lei a casa e nn mi molla un attimo povera cucciola....
ieri si se distesa tra me e lui sembra che qualcosa abbia capito...XD


----------



## lothar57 (28 Dicembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> che classe...



perche'Tebe???e'realta'...i ''giovani''non valgono niente a letto....dovresti saperlo no??


----------



## maya (28 Dicembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> perche'Tebe???e'realta'...i ''giovani''non valgono niente a letto....dovresti saperlo no??


nn hann esperienza.. i giovani


----------



## dammi un nome (28 Dicembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> perche'Tebe???e'realta'...i ''giovani''non valgono niente a letto....dovresti saperlo no??



sempre arroccato sulle tue certezze. come cazzo fai lo sai solo tu.


----------



## lunaiena (28 Dicembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> perche'Tebe???e'realta'...i ''giovani''non valgono niente a letto....dovresti saperlo no??



Mii ... Dai Lothy ....non fare di tutta l'erba un fascio...
un giovine è sempre un giovine...


----------



## lunaiena (28 Dicembre 2012)

maya ha detto:


> siete tutti cosi convinti che mi sentivo trascurata xke metteva su pancia io nn SONO QUELLA DONNA CHE GUARDA L'ASpETTO FISICO VI FaREI VEDE' CHE UOMINI HO AVUTO  brutti ma brutti davvero brutti
> io guardo all'interno di uan persona no se e palestrato...
> si ho avuto il mip hobby fino a 17 anni poi ho mollato una volta che ho deciso di mettere su famiglia
> nn ho bisogno di hobby
> io nn ne ho bisogno sono diversa sono aliena  :sonar: ho il radar al posto del cervello


D'accordo non guardare l'aspetto fisico ...ma l'occhio vuole la sua parte eh!
Cioè uno brutto ma proprio brutto ovvio che mi caga e mi tratta bene e fa tutto quello che voglio ...
Dai ti piace vincere facile...



maya ha detto:


> SCOPARE è IL TOP DEL TOP E SE NN SI VA A 20/30 ANNI NN SI FA PIù


si fa ...si fa...


----------



## devastata (28 Dicembre 2012)

maya ha detto:


> si io pensando che avesse die figli rinunciava un po alle sue cose...



Evidentemente continui ad illuderti, quasi mai gli uomini rinunciano a qualcosa per i figli, le 'mamme', quelle vere, si fanno in quattro pur di pensare a loro e compensano anche l'assenza del padre.

Avrei fatto carte false se mio marito si fosse limitato a due allenamenti a settimana e qualche partita allo stadio.


----------



## devastata (28 Dicembre 2012)

maya ha detto:


> ancora a lavoroooo nn ne posso più.....
> che voglia di coccole che nessuno mai mi farà...
> 
> solo il mio cane fedele qui con me...fino a stasera mi accoompagna lei a casa e nn mi molla un attimo povera cucciola....
> ieri si se distesa tra me e lui sembra che qualcosa abbia capito...XD



Al 'suo lavoro' o 'in edicola'?

E' abbastanza normale lavorare ancora alle 19!


----------



## lunaiena (28 Dicembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma tu, bella di zia, perchè hai 'sta fissa per il calcio? Nel senso: male che vada la juve gioca alle 20:30... alle 22 la partita è finita. Importunarlo dopo no?? Mi rendo conto che innervosisca 'sto atteggiamento... ma è diffuso. Ci sono uomini che non ci rinunciano alla squadra del cuore. Ti dirò: anche donne. Non io. Ma il principio è un altro: se sai che ci tiene, perchè ti metti a fare la gare con la Juve? Non è che sia difficile da capire che gli vuoi fare anche il dispettuccio di non fargli vedere la partita...



concordo ...
anche mio marito è così infatti aspetto dopo le 22.30 per importunarlo...


----------



## contepinceton (28 Dicembre 2012)

maya ha detto:


> nn erano hobby ho sempre cercato l'amore io


Ok...
Ti capisco...

Ma...

Tu vedi di tentare di comprendere

che forse

cerchi un amore

che non esiste nella realtà

ma solo su rete 4...

Osserva bene

Quegli uomini come sono venuti nella tua vita così se ne sono andati...
E non sai se sono venuti a dare o a prendere.


----------



## Duchessa (29 Dicembre 2012)

maya ha detto:


> Duchessa ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Non si può voler essere quel che non si è. Per ora va così e basta.
> ...


----------



## Daniele (29 Dicembre 2012)

Poi che altro, nel suo marito non ci vedo poi poi mancanze che di altri. Lei è probabilmente insicura come donna ed ha la necessità del sesso come autoconferma di essere figa figa e non cozza del cazzo (questa solo rabarbaro può capirla),già conosciute ragazze cosi. Maturità è purtroppo non essere adolescenti e questa ragazza ha bruciato troppe tappe. L 'amore idealizzato esiste solo da teenager, se lei non lo ha scoperto ora che non lo è più è un guaio.
Sulle chat questa troverà solo persone che le daranno per 5 minuti quello che cerca, ma solo per concludere con lei. Costa meno intortarsi 5 sprovvedute che pagare delle mignotte, scusate!
Per quanto riguarda l 'Xbox...oh, io a casa di mia madre non ho un cavolo di mio...e che cavolo potrei fare per 1 mese?
poi ripeto, è stremante avere in casa una traditrice che sputa su di te tutto il livore , ne ho conosciuti un paio e non è un caso che anche 'essi si fossero isolati come questo stupido qua,  è naturale. Mi) immagino ognuno di noi alle prese con (una persona eternamente scontenta,  alla lunga smetteremo di fare il minimo anche,  tanto non basterebbe.
Lei dice che da fidanzati le cose erano diverse, ma anche le responsabilità lo erano,  e quele sono macigni


----------



## maya (29 Dicembre 2012)

Duchessa ha detto:


> maya ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Non devi. Infatti si sta cercando una soluzione, no?
> ...


----------



## Daniele (29 Dicembre 2012)

maya ha detto:


> Duchessa ha detto:
> 
> 
> > no nemmeno una nuova relazione lo so...infatti maledico il gg che ho conosciuto il 44 enn del cazzo... ma chi ce l'ha portato....
> ...


----------



## Duchessa (29 Dicembre 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> maya ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Ehmm a dire il vero ce lo hai portato tu il 44 enne nella tua vita
> ...


----------



## Duchessa (29 Dicembre 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Poi che altro, nel suo marito non ci vedo poi poi mancanze che di altri. Lei è probabilmente insicura come donna ed ha *la necessità del sesso come autoconferma di essere figa* figa e non cozza del cazzo (questa solo rabarbaro può capirla),già conosciute ragazze cosi. Maturità è purtroppo non essere adolescenti e questa ragazza ha bruciato troppe tappe. L 'amore idealizzato esiste solo da teenager, se lei non lo ha scoperto ora che non lo è più è un guaio.
> Sulle chat questa troverà solo persone che le daranno per 5 minuti quello che cerca, ma solo per concludere con lei. Costa meno intortarsi 5 sprovvedute che pagare delle mignotte, scusate!
> Per quanto riguarda l 'Xbox...oh, io a casa di mia madre non ho un cavolo di mio...e che cavolo potrei fare per 1 mese?
> poi ripeto, è stremante avere in casa una traditrice che sputa su di te tutto il livore , ne ho conosciuti un paio e non è un caso che anche 'essi si fossero isolati come questo stupido qua,  è naturale. Mi) immagino ognuno di noi alle prese con (una persona eternamente scontenta,  alla lunga smetteremo di fare il minimo anche,  tanto non basterebbe.
> Lei dice che da fidanzati le cose erano diverse, ma anche le responsabilità lo erano,  e quele sono macigni


Sul grassetto: forse, ma forse no. A volte è solo forte bisogno di contatto e conforto fisico.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (29 Dicembre 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Poi che altro, nel suo marito non ci vedo poi poi mancanze che di altri. Lei è probabilmente insicura come donna ed ha la necessità del sesso come autoconferma di essere figa figa e non cozza del cazzo (*questa solo rabarbaro può capirla*),già conosciute ragazze cosi. Maturità è purtroppo non essere adolescenti e questa ragazza ha bruciato troppe tappe. L 'amore idealizzato esiste solo da teenager, se lei non lo ha scoperto ora che non lo è più è un guaio.
> Sulle chat questa troverà solo persone che le daranno per 5 minuti quello che cerca, ma solo per concludere con lei. Costa meno intortarsi 5 sprovvedute che pagare delle mignotte, scusate!
> Per quanto riguarda l 'Xbox...oh, io a casa di mia madre non ho un cavolo di mio...e che cavolo potrei fare per 1 mese?
> poi ripeto, è stremante avere in casa una traditrice che sputa su di te tutto il livore , ne ho conosciuti un paio e non è un caso che anche 'essi si fossero isolati come questo stupido qua,  è naturale. Mi) immagino ognuno di noi alle prese con (una persona eternamente scontenta,  alla lunga smetteremo di fare il minimo anche,  tanto non basterebbe.
> Lei dice che da fidanzati le cose erano diverse, ma anche le responsabilità lo erano,  e quele sono macigni


Eh no, ci ha fatto pure un po' di cultura. Almeno io mi sono impegnato di capire anche oltre l'immaginabile e mi sono divertito un sacco. La cozza del cazzo quindi è conforme allo stile di scrittura che ha del fantastico, ma non troppo


----------



## Daniele (29 Dicembre 2012)

La mia migliore amica è addottata come suo fratello ed in effetti quello è un gap, ma non personale, ma solitamente dei genitori. Posso comprendere il problema che adesso è di maya, ma non posso accettare il suo modo di vedere la vita, distorto e malato. Lei pensa che bisogna anullarsi per la famiglia e probabilmente è questo che imputati al marito, di non essere un collettivo ma un individuo. Come possiamo andare contro la nostra natura di individui e diventare solo Borg (citazione per Rabarbaro)? Per me è poi probabile che il marito sia rimasto sè stesso, mentre lei aveva una aspettativa eccessiva dal matrimonio. Lei la sento delusa, e secondo me lo sarà per tutta la vita,le sue prospettive sono irrealistiche, mentre il marito lo vedo come un uomo ormai prono alla situazione e che non può decidere più nulla, tanto c 'è la famiglia che lo rimette nei ranghi. A mio avviso devono separarsi, ma devono mettere regole chiare e patti per tuttora e sinceramente consiglierei a maya di non provarci neppure ad aver un contatto con uomini prima di aver risolto i suoi numerosi problemi.


----------



## Niko74 (29 Dicembre 2012)

maya ha detto:


> *ma se ti hanno tradito due donne ti sei mai chiesto se ce qualcosa in te che n  va???*


E se questa persona ha tutte queste cose che non vanno....perché non lasciarlo? 
Perché rimanerci assieme e continuare a lagnarsi e a fare i propri comodi altrove?


----------



## Simy (29 Dicembre 2012)

Niko74 ha detto:


> E se questa persona ha tutte queste cose che non vanno....perché non lasciarlo?
> Perché rimanerci assieme e continuare a lagnarsi e a fare i propri comodi altrove?



ciao Niko!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

:abbraccio:


----------



## maya (29 Dicembre 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> La mia migliore amica è addottata come suo fratello ed in effetti quello è un gap, ma non personale, ma solitamente dei genitori. Posso comprendere il problema che adesso è di maya, ma non posso accettare *il suo modo di vedere la vita, distorto e malato. Lei pensa che bisogna anullarsi per la famiglia e probabilmente è questo che imputati al marito, di non essere un collettivo ma un individuo. *Come possiamo andare contro la nostra natura di individui e diventare solo Borg (citazione per Rabarbaro)? Per me è poi probabile che il marito sia rimasto sè stesso, mentre lei aveva una aspettativa eccessiva dal matrimonio. Lei la sento delusa, e secondo me lo sarà per tutta la vita,le sue prospettive sono irrealistiche, mentre il marito lo vedo come un uomo ormai prono alla situazione e che non può decidere più nulla, tanto c 'è la famiglia che lo rimette nei ranghi. A mio avviso devono separarsi, ma devono mettere regole chiare e patti per tuttora e sinceramente consiglierei a maya di non provarci neppure ad aver un contatto con uomini prima di aver risolto i suoi numerosi problemi.


spiegami cm è la giusta concezzione della vita......... uomo perfetto


----------



## Daniele (29 Dicembre 2012)

maya ha detto:


> spiegami cm è la giusta concezzione della vita......... uomo perfetto


Semplice e banale, se si ha la ricetta per la vita perfetta...si è in torto, realmente non può esistere una persona che la pensi come un 'altra, ma la natura degli esseri umani è anche quella di realizzazione come individui, cosa che deve andare di pari passo con la famiglia e che non è sano rinnegare.tu lo rinneghi


----------



## Niko74 (29 Dicembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ciao Niko!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> :abbraccio:


----------



## maya (29 Dicembre 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Semplice e banale, se si ha la ricetta per la vita perfetta...si è in torto, realmente non può esistere una persona che la pensi come un 'altra, ma la natura degli esseri umani è anche quella di realizzazione come individui, cosa che deve andare di pari passo con la famiglia e che non è sano rinnegare.tu lo rinneghi


infatti nn bisogna pensarla uguale..ma due persone vanno d'accordo perchè hanno principi e valori che si assomigliano... 
due persone sn come i pezzi di un puzzle devono incastrarsi l'uno con l'altra io la vedo cosi
bisogna realizzarsi prima come individui no quando si ha famiglia...se no come si crea la famiglia...????


----------



## Simy (29 Dicembre 2012)

maya ha detto:


> infatti nn bisogna pensarla uguale..ma due persone vanno d'accordo perchè hanno principi e valori che si assomigliano...
> due persone sn come i pezzi di un puzzle devono incastrarsi l'uno con l'altra io la vedo cosi
> *bisogna realizzarsi prima come individui no quando si ha famiglia...se no come si crea la famiglia*...????


è ma tu ormai una famiglia te la sei creata...quindi non è che puoi cancellare tutto e ricominciare!


----------



## maya (29 Dicembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> è ma tu ormai una famiglia te la sei creata...quindi non è che puoi cancellare tutto e ricominciare!


io rispondevo a daniele che se leggi il post diceva che la vita e realizzarsi individualmente e continuare a farlo anche se si ha famiglia ...secondo me se uno nn è realizzato prima nn può certo farl quando ha famiglia
poniamo il mio esempio vorrei studiare,.. ma nn posso xke con due bimbi piccoli come farei a frequentare l'università??? 
xciò ci dovevo pensà prima ormai dev accontentarmi di ciò che ho o almeno aspettà che crescano loro


----------



## Niko74 (29 Dicembre 2012)

maya ha detto:


> io rispondevo a daniele che se leggi il post diceva che la vita e realizzarsi individualmente e continuare a farlo anche se si ha famiglia ...secondo me se uno nn è realizzato prima nn può certo farl quando ha famiglia
> poniamo il mio esempio vorrei studiare,.. ma nn posso xke con due bimbi piccoli come farei a frequentare l'università???
> xciò ci dovevo pensà prima *ormai dev accontentarmi di ciò che ho* o almeno aspettà che crescano loro


Mah.....tu non mi pare proprio che ti accontenti di quello che hai....
ma probabilmente quello che hai scritto vale per tuo marito ma non per te vero?


----------



## Simy (29 Dicembre 2012)

maya ha detto:


> io rispondevo a daniele che se leggi il post diceva che la vita e realizzarsi individualmente e continuare a farlo anche se si ha famiglia ...secondo me se uno nn è realizzato prima nn può certo farl quando ha famiglia
> poniamo il mio esempio vorrei studiare,.. ma nn posso xke con due bimbi piccoli come farei a frequentare l'università???
> xciò ci dovevo pensà prima ormai dev accontentarmi di ciò che ho o almeno aspettà che crescano loro


a parte il fatto che nella vita si può sempre lottare per avere di meglio e non bisogna mai accontentarsi...ricordati che volere è potere! ci sono tante mamme che studiano! potresti studiare nei momenti morti in edicola per esempio...o c'è sempre il panico??? non credo...


----------



## Daniele (29 Dicembre 2012)

maya ha detto:


> io rispondevo a daniele che se leggi il post diceva che la vita e realizzarsi individualmente e continuare a farlo anche se si ha famiglia ...secondo me se uno nn è realizzato prima nn può certo farl quando ha famiglia
> poniamo il mio esempio vorrei studiare,.. ma nn posso xke con due bimbi piccoli come farei a frequentare l'università???
> xciò ci dovevo pensà prima ormai dev accontentarmi di ciò che ho o almeno aspettà che crescano loro


Invece sbagli e alla grande. Tu hai una concezione di famiglia "alcatraz ",cioè o ti realizzi prima di mettere al mondo dei figli (devono essere allora sventure) o non fai nulla. E poi quando i figli crescono che fai, ti spari? Una persona deve sempre cercare anche la realizzazione personale, anche con una famiglia. La famiglia è anche aiutarsi in questo
 Tuo marito non ti aiuterebbe a studiare se potesse farlo?


----------



## lunaiena (29 Dicembre 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Invece sbagli e alla grande. Tu hai una concezione di famiglia "alcatraz ",cioè o ti realizzi prima di mettere al mondo dei figli (devono essere allora sventure) o non fai nulla. E poi quando i figli crescono che fai, ti spari? Una persona deve sempre cercare anche la realizzazione personale, anche con una famiglia. La famiglia è anche aiutarsi in questo
> Tuo marito non ti aiuterebbe a studiare se potesse farlo?


Concordo...
ci si può realizzare anche con una famiglia...


----------



## lunaiena (29 Dicembre 2012)

maya ha detto:


> infatti nn bisogna pensarla uguale..ma due persone vanno d'accordo perchè hanno principi e valori che si assomigliano...
> due persone sn come i pezzi di un puzzle devono incastrarsi l'uno con l'altra io la vedo cosi
> bisogna realizzarsi prima come individui no quando si ha famiglia...se no come si crea la famiglia...????


ce la si può fare eccome ...
basta un po' di buona volontà ...


----------



## Simy (29 Dicembre 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Invece sbagli e alla grande. Tu hai una concezione di famiglia "alcatraz ",cioè o ti realizzi prima di mettere al mondo dei figli (devono essere allora sventure) o non fai nulla. E poi quando i figli crescono che fai, ti spari? Una persona deve sempre cercare anche la realizzazione personale, anche con una famiglia. La famiglia è anche aiutarsi in questo
> Tuo marito non ti aiuterebbe a studiare se potesse farlo?


quoto e se posso approvo


----------



## maya (2 Gennaio 2013)

la facoltà che voglio fare io...ha l'obbligo di presenza nn potrei studia' in edicola xke dovrei essere a lezione... cmq !!! 


si  non mi accontento... lu si sarebbe accontentato..


----------



## Annuccia (2 Gennaio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Non capisco. Se tua moglie ti butta fuori di casa, dopo averti tradito, tu che fai? Io piuttosto difficilmente sarei tornata, l'ho già scritto...


IN EFFETTI...MA ALLE VOLTE GIRA TUTTO AL CONTRARIO....

e poi cosa c'entra la povera mamma...che avrebbe dovuto fare?
cacciarlo anche lei a sua volta?


----------



## Annuccia (2 Gennaio 2013)

maya ha detto:


> la facoltà che voglio fare io...ha l'obbligo di presenza nn potrei studia' in edicola xke dovrei essere a lezione... cmq !!!
> 
> 
> *si non mi accontento*... lu si sarebbe accontentato..




qui non si parla di accontentarsi...
vorresti studiare ma non puoi perchè dovresti lasciare il lavoro, 
scegli


----------



## maya (2 Gennaio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> qui non si parla di accontentarsi...
> vorresti studiare ma non puoi perchè dovresti lasciare il lavoro,
> scegli


mi tengo il lavoro adesso....nn posso permettermi di lasciare il lavoro


----------



## Annuccia (2 Gennaio 2013)

maya ha detto:


> mi tengo il lavoro adesso....nn posso permettermi di lasciare il lavoro




giusto.

non vuol certo dire che ti stai accontentando.


ringrazia il cielo di avere un'attività avviata....


----------



## maya (2 Gennaio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> giusto.
> 
> non vuol certo dire che ti stai accontentando.
> 
> ...


avviata??' ancora ce molto da fare con quest'attività.....


----------



## Simy (2 Gennaio 2013)

maya ha detto:


> avviata??' ancora ce molto da fare con quest'attività.....



sei comunque fortunata ad avere un lavoro in questo momento...


----------



## Annuccia (2 Gennaio 2013)

maya ha detto:


> avviata??' ancora ce molto da fare con quest'attività.....



e mi auguro che tu possa farcela....


----------



## maya (2 Gennaio 2013)

sicuramente ....spero di farcela di trovare la mia strada 
di crescere con i miei figli...


----------

